# Canadian TTC Buddy??



## medic76097

I think I might be the only one!! lol Is there anyone out there from the great white north?


----------



## lilosmom

Hi, you're not alone. This is my first post but I've been viewing this site for sometime now. Been TTC #2 since May but no luck so far. How are things going for you?


----------



## medic76097

Hi!! I thought I was the only one!
Things are going. lol My DH and I have decided to actually start trying. Ive been off BC (Depo) since Jan 2011 and it took till Sept to get regular cycles. Its like clockwork now, which is great but Dh started a new jon a few months ago and is only home a few nights a month... not great for baby making. :( 
We were NTNP up until a month ago when we had "the Talk" but its been difficult to get a night together when it really counts, so Im kinda in limbo. Im half way between upset that we cant actually try on a regular basis and half way obsessed so maybe it wont happen until I relax about it. Easier said then done!
How old is your little one?


----------



## lilosmom

That sucks about your hubbys job. Makes trying all the more difficult. My little girl turned 2 in October. Thought by now we'd be preparing he to be a big sister but not so. You'll have to fill me in on all the lingo, not sure what DH stands for but I figure it's husband and NTNP??? My husband is out of town only once a week so I'm lucky that way I guess. Are you charting or doing anything at this point? I'm on the hunt for any tips or secrets out there... will try anything once (or even twice for that matter) if there's a chance.


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> That sucks about your hubbys job. Makes trying all the more difficult. My little girl turned 2 in October. Thought by now we'd be preparing he to be a big sister but not so. You'll have to fill me in on all the lingo, not sure what DH stands for but I figure it's husband and NTNP??? My husband is out of town only once a week so I'm lucky that way I guess. Are you charting or doing anything at this point? I'm on the hunt for any tips or secrets out there... will try anything once (or even twice for that matter) if there's a chance.

DH is darling husband, NTNP is not trying not preventing... 
Charting my temp is nearly impossible since I work shift work, so Im trying to chart everything else. I am tracking cycle days and cervical mucus/position/feel every day to see if I can see a pattern. I also broke down and found ovulation texts (at the dollar store and london drugs) to try. I figure Ill use the cheap ones and see if they give me any indication and then confirm with the more expensive ones. lol Im sure it looked trashy when I bought 15 tests from the dollar store but I hear good things about them, so we will see. I also found the canandian drug store version of PreSeed. Its called Zestica. I took it to work (Im a medic) and the docs, nurses and the rest of the medics took a look at the stuff in it and its almost identical to PreSeed so we will give that a shot this cycle too. I ordered PreSeed as a backup. :) 
Congrats on your daughter! I cant wait to finally get a positive test!! I cant imagine what thats like! It seems like the last year has kicked my baby clock into overdrive. Thankfully we havent really been trying until now so its been pretty stress free.


----------



## Philomena

Hey, I'm a Canuck, too! Glad to see I'm not the only one either... 
I am TTC baby #2 and I am just waiting right now to test... the Two Week Wait... it's killing me! Some symptoms, but I'm afraid I'm hoping too much and worried I will be disappointed if AF shows.


----------



## lilosmom

Sounds like you're doing everything I'm doing as well. Couldn't ever get on board with the temping... I don't get up until my daughter does and that isn't always consistent. I'm not setting my alarm to take a temp just yet, I love my sleep too much. I ordered preseed this cycle too however it didn't show in time so if there's nothing positive this month then I guess we'll be trying that next month. I've been using the CB digitals for O testing as I couldn't stand guessing about the lines. It's funny sometimes the length women will go but I can guarantee it's so worth all the charting, peeing, unromantic :sex: because when you finally get to meet that precious little baby the world literally stops. It's the best feeling ever. I hope you get to experience that soon! 

Philomena, welcome. I'm officially in the TWW also. How old is your little one?


----------



## Mia Evan

Fellow Canadian here; looks like I found some buddies! :) I noticed everyone else in this thread are TTC #2? My DH and I justed started TTC #1... I am also in the TWW phase! I'm 7 dpo now, any of you ladies in TWW also close to the same dpo?


----------



## lilosmom

Mia Evan said:


> Fellow Canadian here; looks like I found some buddies! :) I noticed everyone else in this thread are TTC #2? My DH and I justed started TTC #1... I am also in the TWW phase! I'm 7 dpo now, any of you ladies in TWW also close to the same dpo?

Hi Mia Evan, glad to have another on board. I'm still only about 2dop, thought I was farther along but not the case. (sigh, just means a longer wait now!:nope: ) How are you feeling so far? My hubby and I got preg with our first on the first try do the NTNP method but this time around it's been a bit of a struggle. I'm wishing now we hadn't waited so long to start trying again. Good luck to you in your baby making efforts. Looking forward to getting to know a little about you in our wait together.


----------



## medic76097

Hi everyone. So glad I found a little group to get to know. We are ttc#1. I'm super excited today!! Dh came home last night and surprised me. He's been gone for almost two weeks and I've been watching the calendar and baby making chance get closer and closer and thinking he wouldn't be home in time, I resigned myself to not being able to try this cycle. BUT..... We BD'd last night after he it home and earlier that day I tried an o predictor stick and got a faint line. I know it's not a positive till its the same color or darker but I'm one of those lucky ladies that gets what's called a 'fade in'. My ovulation predictions have slowly gotten darker over a few days, peaks then disappears. Sooooo... I figure that I'm three days from O!!! Great time for baby making!!! Then this morning I got up and did a random CM check and I'm starting to get ewcm! I had been noticing a bit more wetness to my cm the last few days but the ewcm was a surprise. I think I either didnt I last cycle or ecause of the holidays I missed checking for a few days and missed it. Last cycle I did have jelly like mucus (sorry. Lol). But it was more sticky then stretchy If that makes sense. Anyway, as you can tell I'm excited about everything lining up this month and really having a shot at it. I don't have anyone at work that I can talk to sp I have to do it here. Lol. I have short cycles (25 days) and figuring out when I I has been the most difficult. I had been wondering if I o earlier then all the calculators say. I guess I know now. AF came on jan 8-10 which is a day shorter then typical but who's complaining. So i guess that puts me on CD7 and 5 days to o if you trust the calculators. I'll take an o test later today and see of its stronger today. I feel really good about this cycle! I won't be on my TWW till jan 19 but I'm already counting the days. I have more BDing planned just incase too. Lol. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Hi everyone. So glad I found a little group to get to know. We are ttc#1. I'm super excited today!! Dh came home last night and surprised me. He's been gone for almost two weeks and I've been watching the calendar and baby making chance get closer and closer and thinking he wouldn't be home in time, I resigned myself to not being able to try this cycle. BUT..... We BD'd last night after he it home and earlier that day I tried an o predictor stick and got a faint line. I know it's not a positive till its the same color or darker but I'm one of those lucky ladies that gets what's called a 'fade in'. My ovulation predictions have slowly gotten darker over a few days, peaks then disappears. Sooooo... I figure that I'm three days from O!!! Great time for baby making!!! Then this morning I got up and did a random CM check and I'm starting to get ewcm! I had been noticing a bit more wetness to my cm the last few days but the ewcm was a surprise. I think I either didnt I last cycle or ecause of the holidays I missed checking for a few days and missed it. Last cycle I did have jelly like mucus (sorry. Lol). But it was more sticky then stretchy If that makes sense. Anyway, as you can tell I'm excited about everything lining up this month and really having a shot at it. I don't have anyone at work that I can talk to sp I have to do it here. Lol. I have short cycles (25 days) and figuring out when I I has been the most difficult. I had been wondering if I o earlier then all the calculators say. I guess I know now. AF came on jan 8-10 which is a day shorter then typical but who's complaining. So i guess that puts me on CD7 and 5 days to o if you trust the calculators. I'll take an o test later today and see of its stronger today. I feel really good about this cycle! I won't be on my TWW till jan 19 but I'm already counting the days. I have more BDing planned just incase too. Lol. Hope everyone is having a great day!

Welcome! Sounds like things are lining up for you this month. I hope everything works out! Now get off the computer and get busy :sex: with hubby!!!


----------



## medic76097

Working 12 hour day shifts for the next three days. Lol. Nothing to do but sit back and google, obsess and BnB!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Working 12 hour day shifts for the next three days. Lol. Nothing to do but sit back and google, obsess and BnB!

I've got some distraction, we're painting our house so really should be doing that right now while DH is at work but I'm hooked on here now! It's nice to have others in similar situations that you can be completely yourself with and not feel crazy. I've got no one around me going through anything similar so I'm so glad I've found this site and all these ladies!


----------



## Mia Evan

lilosmom said:


> Mia Evan said:
> 
> 
> Fellow Canadian here; looks like I found some buddies! :) I noticed everyone else in this thread are TTC #2? My DH and I justed started TTC #1... I am also in the TWW phase! I'm 7 dpo now, any of you ladies in TWW also close to the same dpo?
> 
> Hi Mia Evan, glad to have another on board. I'm still only about 2dop, thought I was farther along but not the case. (sigh, just means a longer wait now!:nope: ) How are you feeling so far? My hubby and I got preg with our first on the first try do the NTNP method but this time around it's been a bit of a struggle. I'm wishing now we hadn't waited so long to start trying again. Good luck to you in your baby making efforts. Looking forward to getting to know a little about you in our wait together.Click to expand...

I hope we'll be just as lucky to get pregnant on our first try... but right now I'm not feeling any different than I normally would days before AF (mildly sore bbs, some bloating (but not extreme bloating like I had between 2-7 dpo!) and feeling really exhausted today. I know that some women can have no symptoms at all when they get pregnant but somehow I feel like I'd rather feel unwell and hope it's because I'm pregnant than not feel anything and keep guessing, if that makes any sense. How long have you and your hubby been trying for baby #2? Hang in there, sending :dust: your way!


----------



## lilosmom

Mia Evan said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Evan said:
> 
> 
> Fellow Canadian here; looks like I found some buddies! :) I noticed everyone else in this thread are TTC #2? My DH and I justed started TTC #1... I am also in the TWW phase! I'm 7 dpo now, any of you ladies in TWW also close to the same dpo?
> 
> Hi Mia Evan, glad to have another on board. I'm still only about 2dop, thought I was farther along but not the case. (sigh, just means a longer wait now!:nope: ) How are you feeling so far? My hubby and I got preg with our first on the first try do the NTNP method but this time around it's been a bit of a struggle. I'm wishing now we hadn't waited so long to start trying again. Good luck to you in your baby making efforts. Looking forward to getting to know a little about you in our wait together.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope we'll be just as lucky to get pregnant on our first try... but right now I'm not feeling any different than I normally would days before AF (mildly sore bbs, some bloating (but not extreme bloating like I had between 2-7 dpo!) and feeling really exhausted today. I know that some women can have no symptoms at all when they get pregnant but somehow I feel like I'd rather feel unwell and hope it's because I'm pregnant than not feel anything and keep guessing, if that makes any sense. How long have you and your hubby been trying for baby #2? Hang in there, sending :dust: your way!Click to expand...

My fingers are x'd for you. I had no typical symptoms with my first pregnancy and didn't know until I tested the day of my period. You just never know... I'm a huge symptom spotter so every little twinge is noted and disected to death! Baby #2 however is a totally different thing. We've been trying now for 7 months (this being my 8th cycle). I had a chemical in October so have been cautious since with all the testing and what not. It gets pretty hard but I have to keep telling myself that it happened once so it should happen again. It's so nice to have found all these ladies to talk to though, makes the waiting so much easier. Well, it's late here and I'm off to sleep. One day closer!!! :thumbup:


----------



## medic76097

Lilosmom... Ugh! Painting! We moved into our house in october and had to cover the prison grey the previous owners had painted it inside. A week long project and I swear I'm allergic to painting now. Lol. 
Hi to everyone else! I'm glad to see there's a few of us out there. 
When is everyone due to test? I think I'm still 1 or 2 before O .... So not quite the TWW yet


----------



## Philomena

Yeah, it is really great to have these forums- so much easier to connect with other women going through the same thing! I have a 14yo daughter and ttc #2 with new dh! Thursday- Jan 19 is my day to test - the tww has me anxious to distraction! I am supposed to start back to work on Tuesday (after x-mas holidays) but my head just isn't there at the moment!


----------



## 2011SJ

medic76097 said:


> I think I might be the only one!! lol Is there anyone out there from the great white north?

:flower: Hi - I'm also from Alberta!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilosmom

Well, painting is done, again. We've been in our house since august and the first color we chose didn't work so LO spent the night at Gramma's and we got some painting done. Only two rooms left to do :-(

Glad to see a few more ladies have joined the group. I've got a busy week ahead of myself here so I'm hoping it takes my mind off the fact that I've still got another week and two days before testing... if I can hold out that long. How is everyone else planning on passing the time? Do we know when everyone plans on testing? Might be nice to know. I'll be trying to wait until the 26th unless :witch: gets me first.


----------



## medic76097

2011SJ said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> I think I might be the only one!! lol Is there anyone out there from the great white north?
> 
> :flower: Hi - I'm also from Alberta!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

That's awesome!! We can complain about the terribly cold weather to each other. Lol. 

I have a quick question....okay maybe not quick but bare with me 
I've been using an app to track my AF and cycles and such, along with CM and OPKs most days.. My calendar puts me at CD9 and 5 days to ovulation... But on CD 6 my CM was really wet, not really cm but just the sensation of being wet. Then on CD 7 I got a bit of ewcm in the morning. DH was home from work and we tried out the Zestica lube I bought (great stuff!!) and the next morning again I had super stretchy EWCM in the morning. I googled it (my phone has had some interesting search topics lately. Lol) to see if I could figure out if it was infact CM or if it was sperm (sorry.huge tmi) and I guess that CM will ball up and sink to the bottom of its in water. So I tried it. Totally 100% no doubt it was CM Happened again on CD8. So now I'm confused and wonder if I O early. I remember getting the wet feeling close to CD 6-7 last cycle too but the EWCM was more globs then stretchy. I'm CD9 today and woke up dry. This afternoon tho I have the wet felony again. My CM is more of a creamy wetness then actual CM. 
Any suggestions or ideas??


----------



## lilosmom

Have you had any results on your OPKs?


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> Have you had any results on your OPKs?

I am not faithful doing then every single day or even at the same time every day. I got a faint line on CD6 or 7 which I was told could have been the beginning or end of the surge and I just missed it or it could be that the urine was diluted. Either way, I guess that no, I haven't had a positive as I know that the two lines have to be equal color or the positive line darker then the control. I checked my cervix this afternoon and it's firm again and the OS seems to be closed again. Usually it feels like a small dimple but a few days ago it was wide open. I could instantly feel the difference. My cycles are short at 25 days with AF being usually 2 days of light bleeding and then the third day is only spotting I didn't usually need a pad or panty liner that day.


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you had any results on your OPKs?
> 
> I am not faithful doing then every single day or even at the same time every day. I got a faint line on CD6 or 7 which I was told could have been the beginning or end of the surge and I just missed it or it could be that the urine was diluted. Either way, I guess that no, I haven't had a positive as I know that the two lines have to be equal color or the positive line darker then the control. I checked my cervix this afternoon and it's firm again and the OS seems to be closed again. Usually it feels like a small dimple but a few days ago it was wide open. I could instantly feel the difference. My cycles are short at 25 days with AF being usually 2 days of light bleeding and then the third day is only spotting I didn't usually need a pad or panty liner that day.Click to expand...

Sounds like you probably did o early then. I'm no expert, usually leave it up to the OPKs and only recently started checking my cervix so don't know about that. So how many dpo does that put you now? (oh, and I kind of hate you now that your told me your AF is only 2 days!!! lol)


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you had any results on your OPKs?
> 
> I am not faithful doing then every single day or even at the same time every day. I got a faint line on CD6 or 7 which I was told could have been the beginning or end of the surge and I just missed it or it could be that the urine was diluted. Either way, I guess that no, I haven't had a positive as I know that the two lines have to be equal color or the positive line darker then the control. I checked my cervix this afternoon and it's firm again and the OS seems to be closed again. Usually it feels like a small dimple but a few days ago it was wide open. I could instantly feel the difference. My cycles are short at 25 days with AF being usually 2 days of light bleeding and then the third day is only spotting I didn't usually need a pad or panty liner that day.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you probably did o early then. I'm no expert, usually leave it up to the OPKs and only recently started checking my cervix so don't know about that. So how many dpo does that put you now? (oh, and I kind of hate you now that your told me your AF is only 2 days!!! lol)Click to expand...

I think Ive read and been told that you O just after the EWCM shows and the other way to mark it is that you are dry the day after... So Im guessing that Jan 14th and 15th were my peak days and since I was really dry on Monday jan 16th compared to the days before, Ill take a guess and say I Oed on Sunday or monday?? That would make me one or two DPO. I have watery CM today and did last night as well. I have been having little fluttery cramps and a sore lower back all day. I cant remember if my back gets tender this soon in my cycle, but its not any differnt then how it feels when AF is coming. I know its way way too soon so maybe lifting my fat patient on the stretcher did something to my back... but its more of an ache then a muscle pull so who knows. 
Sorry about the AF thing. lol I guess its a peace offering from my body for having AF every three weeks... My cycles before the Depo shot and when I was younger were longer, more like 5 or 6 days. It may be a good thing or it may make getting pregnant really tough. We will see!
How are things going with you??


----------



## lilosmom

Well, I guess I can understand then about the short AF if you have to deal with it every three weeks. Life out west is COLD and because I don't want to be outside I'm finding the days dragging. We've been busy here all weekend so it was nice to keep my mind off the TWW as best as I could (pretty sure I was checking in on here 3 times a day lol) and the rest of my week is going to be equally as busy so before I know it I'm hoping I'll be at the weekend and only a few days left before I can test, unless that old :witch: shows herself before then. I'm really hoping I can hold off until the 27th but we'll see....


----------



## medic76097

Ha! Cold?? Like 37 below before the wind chill? That what it is here! I have family in Vancouver and they are bitching about -5. lol I had to buy a second block heater for my pickup just to have it start in the morning.... Gross!!
I guess its payback for the +4 we had for the last few weeks. I live about 100 km from the North West Territories and it was +6 on Dec 25th! It was really screwing up the locals here lol
Do you have fairly regular cycles? Mine are 25 days, almost to the hour for the last four months. I figure Im okay to test around the 1st of Feb or so. I plan to make a trip to Dollar Giant for some cheap preg tests... did you know they have O test too? Crazy right? But looking at the package and talkign to the Doctors at work, they are actually better then the over the counter ones you can get at the drug stores... the ones at the dollar store are fertility clinic left overs. I bought 6 O test and 4 Preg tests the last time I was there but I wish I had loaded up!! 
Still 10 days to go for you ... any signs yet??


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Ha! Cold?? Like 37 below before the wind chill? That what it is here! I have family in Vancouver and they are bitching about -5. lol I had to buy a second block heater for my pickup just to have it start in the morning.... Gross!!
> I guess its payback for the +4 we had for the last few weeks. I live about 100 km from the North West Territories and it was +6 on Dec 25th! It was really screwing up the locals here lol
> Do you have fairly regular cycles? Mine are 25 days, almost to the hour for the last four months. I figure Im okay to test around the 1st of Feb or so. I plan to make a trip to Dollar Giant for some cheap preg tests... did you know they have O test too? Crazy right? But looking at the package and talkign to the Doctors at work, they are actually better then the over the counter ones you can get at the drug stores... the ones at the dollar store are fertility clinic left overs. I bought 6 O test and 4 Preg tests the last time I was there but I wish I had loaded up!!
> Still 10 days to go for you ... any signs yet??

Yeah, I know, super wimpy right. We lived in Saskatoon for a few years so I should be used to the cold but it's been so nice in the interior the last few months that this blast of cold is just too much for me. I think we'll get to -18 today (not counting any wind chill) but honestly after -15 it all feels the same to me. 

My cycles were always regular (give or take a day or two) but the last three or four months things have really been screwy. Had anywhere from 33 to 26 days and spotting the week before my period which has never happened before. I'm going to try to hold out on testing until the 27th. I keep saying this but I know I'll cave sooner. I have a dr appt next week too so it'll be interesting to see what he says about all these irregularities. I have never looked for preg tests or ov strips at the dollar stores. Don't think they carry them here? Of course I have a million "signs" but realistically I'm just symptom spotting. Woke up today feeling gross and certain smells are making me want to puke. Oh well, I'm sure it's all just another illusion!


----------



## Dee_H

Hi all..I'm from Nova Scotia. I am going to be 34 in March and DH and I have been TTC #2 for almost a year now. I have a beautiful daughter named Rian (pronounced Ryan) who will be 3 in March. The last time we TTC we had disaster after disaster!! The first time I got pregnant I miscarried at 12 weeks along. It was devastating to us. We did all kinds of temping,opks, checking CM and cervical position..etc etc!! It was like a science experiment. I got pregnant for Rian 5 months after my m/c. My pregnancy was crazy..I was sick..had insomnia..kidney stones severe edema, Swollen ureter (sp??) and to top it all off I was diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes and went on 5 needles a day. Then labour and delivery..just as crazy but I will save that for another time!!lol. I started using an insulin pump in April 2011 and finally have my blood sugars under control. We have been ttc for a while now..I think it is timing (DH is a police officer and works 2 day shifts, then 2 night shifts then 4 days off) I know when I ov...always have lots of EWCM and ovulation pain. I believe I actually ov' yesterday but unfortunately DH was working. We DTD a few nights before so I hope those little swimmers stayed up long enough to catch the egg!! Nice to be able to meet other Canucks and wish you all the best of luck ttc...baby dust to us all!!!:hugs:


----------



## Feb4th2011

Hello from SASKATCHEWAN! It's -48 with the wind today..... my car is dead so no work! 

I'm 28 DH is 30, we've been trying for over a year with irregular cycles and PCOS.(irregular cycles started in june 2010) I was diagnosed in July 2011 with PCOS, and started taking Metformin to help control my hormone levels. My cycles have become shorter! (it was sometimes as long as 77days :()

2012 will be my year! I just know it! I'm currently taking 2 mg of folic acid, omega 3, multi vitamin, and metformin. This is also our first cycle of taking clomid to kick start my ovaries. I took it CD 3-7 and only had mild side effects! I'm Currently on CD 17! I hope this is our month :flower:
O ya I also had an HSG done on CD 10 of this month, and my tubes are free and clear! That was a huge relief!


----------



## medic76097

Hi Everyone New!! 
Great to meet you Dee! Nice to have someone around here that can relate to my schedule. I am a paramedic in Alberta and work the same as your hubby. Sometimes it makes BDing a difficult thing!
Welcome Feb4th! Beautiful picture! Glad to have you along. Sorry to hear its cold there too. I guess another few months before it warms up again, so buckle down and try to stay warm!
Lilosmom: I got the tests at Dollar Giant. SOme of them have them and some of the smaller ones dont. They are actually more sensitive then some that you can buy at the drug stores here. I like them cause they are cheap and sometimes I obsess and just want to test. lol FXed for the nasty tummy that you have.. hope it means something!! I have a wickedly sore lower back today. Even standing doing the dishes was too much. And then this evening I have had off and on heart burn. I NEVER get that, so at first I thought that it was somethign I ate maybe but I have had PB and banana a million times before and nothing. I think I have some serious days of overthinking, where every little twing and gurgle in my body makes me think I am pregnant. Ive been having dull ache-like cramps along my pelvis for the last two days. I am really starting to think that I did in fact O early and I think we caught it in time! Thank goodness DH came home last weekend! I guess that puts me at 3 or 4 DPO!! Just 11 or 12 to go till I find out!


----------



## Mia Evan

I wish I had some input regarding OPKs bc it seems like most of you are doing that, but since it's our first try, we just went with predicting my ov date based on my cycle being quite predictable, my period usually coming on the exact day or give or take a day. AF is due in two days so I'm super nervous! I've been so busy with work lately that I've sorta "forgotten" about counting the days... until my DH said out of the blue "It would be wonderful wouldn't it, if you were pregnant right now, after our first try?" Sigh...that makes me really really really want a BFP! 

Keep warm everyone! and :dust: too! I hope we all have good news to share soon!


----------



## medic76097

Mia Evan said:


> I wish I had some input regarding OPKs bc it seems like most of you are doing that, but since it's our first try, we just went with predicting my ov date based on my cycle being quite predictable, my period usually coming on the exact day or give or take a day. AF is due in two days so I'm super nervous! I've been so busy with work lately that I've sorta "forgotten" about counting the days... until my DH said out of the blue "It would be wonderful wouldn't it, if you were pregnant right now, after our first try?" Sigh...that makes me really really really want a BFP!
> 
> Keep warm everyone! and :dust: too! I hope we all have good news to share soon!

I would love to give you some direction with OPK's but I have found that I get a faint like in the positive window and a dark line in the control window MOST days. I cant figure out what the deal is, other then I know that women always have an amount of LH in their systems, but to have almost the same looking line every single day is getting annoying. regardless, Im going with my CM method and Im going to guess that I o'ed on CD8. Super early but makes sense with all the EWCM and the fact that I was practically beggind DH to BD for about five nights in a row (Not even close to typical for me since Ive been off BC, Its rare for my sex drive to be that strong) Now Im just sitting back and obsessing over everything. lol
Im also an AF to the day kinda girl like you are. I hope that AF takes a little holiday for you! Let us know when you test! 
PS sounds like your DH is a wonderful man!


----------



## Dee_H

How is everyone feeling today? A little snow in NS today but only a few centimeters. In the 2ww...I hate this part of ttc. I usually always convince myself I'm pregnant and symptom spot like crazy...I need a hobby!!lol. I'm going to try really hard to not test early this month...TRY is the key word!! I have wasted soooo much money. I tell myself to wait until I am at least 1 day late...but I always early!! I think they need a group similar to AA for people ttc! Hope everyone is good:hugs:


----------



## lilosmom

Hi everyone. Nothing new to report here. It's still cold and we're awaiting a dump of snow so that'll at least get us out of the house to play :xmas7: I'm guessing I'm now around 9dpo so a bit of a wait still to go. Still trying to hold off until the 27th but we'll see... 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## kiki04

Another Canuck here!!! I am in Manitoba!! I get so excited to see another Canadian on here cuz there is hardly any :rofl: And most of the ones who ARE here are from Alberta :dohh: Kidding... I love Alberta :dance: I am in good ol winterpeg with the extreme deep freeze going on right now too. I took today off work to avoid the cold :haha:


----------



## medic76097

kiki04 said:


> Another Canuck here!!! I am in Manitoba!! I get so excited to see another Canadian on here cuz there is hardly any :rofl: And most of the ones who ARE here are from Alberta :dohh: Kidding... I love Alberta :dance: I am in good ol winterpeg with the extreme deep freeze going on right now too. I took today off work to avoid the cold :haha:

WELCOME!! I wont comment on the fact that your from Winnipeg, we cant all live in the best province..lol Kidding
Its getting warmer here today... if you can count minus 16. Its kinda sick how all of us here are exctied about it being only -16 instead of -30. lol

I think we are all close to testing within days of eachother!! Im thinking that I may be out, but Im still hopeful. Still really dry CM, and for the last few days Ive had a really sore tender bladder/pelvis. It feels almost like a UTI but no fever, no burning and urine is clear. :( I have no idea what to think

On a side note I have found an interesting thing in some of my medical books called Early Pregnancy Factor. More to obsess over, but its basically the idea that once the egg is fertilized your body starts making a protien marker that will inhibit or slow your immune response to give your little bean egg a chance to inplant into your uterus without being rejected. So, a cold or feeling generally crappy from 1-8 DPO is actually a good thing! Who knew! Im hoping that my cold and bladder infection feeling is EPF doing its job!! 

Im off to obsessivly google some more made up symptoms and sit on the couch hoping that something new and profound happens tonight so I can go back to hoping!!! lol
:thumbup:


----------



## medic76097

Heres a little more food for thought... a little something to drive you crazy over the weekend.. lol
https://www.thelaboroflove.com/articles/changes-in-cervical-mucus-after-implantation


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Another Canuck here!!! I am in Manitoba!! I get so excited to see another Canadian on here cuz there is hardly any :rofl: And most of the ones who ARE here are from Alberta :dohh: Kidding... I love Alberta :dance: I am in good ol winterpeg with the extreme deep freeze going on right now too. I took today off work to avoid the cold :haha:
> 
> WELCOME!! I wont comment on the fact that your from Winnipeg, we cant all live in the best province..lol Kidding
> Its getting warmer here today... if you can count minus 16. Its kinda sick how all of us here are exctied about it being only -16 instead of -30. lol
> 
> I think we are all close to testing within days of eachother!! Im thinking that I may be out, but Im still hopeful. Still really dry CM, and for the last few days Ive had a really sore tender bladder/pelvis. It feels almost like a UTI but no fever, no burning and urine is clear. :( I have no idea what to think
> 
> On a side note I have found an interesting thing in some of my medical books called Early Pregnancy Factor. More to obsess over, but its basically the idea that once the egg is fertilized your body starts making a protien marker that will inhibit or slow your immune response to give your little bean egg a chance to inplant into your uterus without being rejected. So, a cold or feeling generally crappy from 1-8 DPO is actually a good thing! Who knew! Im hoping that my cold and bladder infection feeling is EPF doing its job!!
> 
> Im off to obsessivly google some more made up symptoms and sit on the couch hoping that something new and profound happens tonight so I can go back to hoping!!! lol
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sounds like you have a few promising symptoms, yeah EPF!!! I'm feeling a bit out this month for some reason, was really hopeful yesterday but have decided to sit, have a glass of wine (hopefully my last for a loooooong time) and google as well. Ahhhh, the things you can find on the internet! Hope the weather stays "nice" for you up there!

:wine:


----------



## dizzy65

im from Canada :D

from B.C :)


----------



## lilosmom

dizzy65 said:


> im from Canada :D
> 
> from B.C :)

Hi to a fellow BCer! Looks like the weather hit you (from your profile pic) and that you also have a LO?


----------



## Mia Evan

Like clockwork AF paid me a visit :( I'm disappointed but it's our first try so I'm not too upset.. I think we might have timed it wrong, I O'd a day earlier than I predicted. I am going to comfort myself until we try again next month by pigging out on sushi while I'm not pregnant yet haha. Best of luck to you ladies who are still waiting to test this month.:hugs:


----------



## lilosmom

Mia Evan said:


> Like clockwork AF paid me a visit :( I'm disappointed but it's our first try so I'm not too upset.. I think we might have timed it wrong, I O'd a day earlier than I predicted. I am going to comfort myself until we try again next month by pigging out on sushi while I'm not pregnant yet haha. Best of luck to you ladies who are still waiting to test this month.:hugs:

Sorry to hear AF got you.

:hugs:


----------



## medic76097

Mia Evan said:


> Like clockwork AF paid me a visit :( I'm disappointed but it's our first try so I'm not too upset.. I think we might have timed it wrong, I O'd a day earlier than I predicted. I am going to comfort myself until we try again next month by pigging out on sushi while I'm not pregnant yet haha. Best of luck to you ladies who are still waiting to test this month.:hugs:

Sorry to hear that! Better luck next cycle!!
How is everyone handling the weekned?? Its back up to 4 degrees here so Im a happy girl... Now if I could only get the energy up to be oustside and enjoy it!


----------



## kiki04

Boooo for AF showing up :( But you and I are close in cycle days cuz I am on cd5 right now....


----------



## medic76097

Bloodwork and Urine came back negative for a UTI, and Doc thinks that I should be back in a few days (15DPO) to get retested as well as a preg test!! He seems to think that the tender bladder was actually a tender uterus resonding to hormones... although he did say that it could just be a hormone surge, he cautioned me to keep watching for other preg signs and to be careful about taking sleeping pills (I work shift work and sleeping isnt one of my strong areas). Dare I get excited?? 
Hope everyone is staying warm!!


----------



## Momma2bee93

im in canada.. but not sure if there is anyone as close to me.. im in MB..


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Bloodwork and Urine came back negative for a UTI, and Doc thinks that I should be back in a few days (15DPO) to get retested as well as a preg test!! He seems to think that the tender bladder was actually a tender uterus resonding to hormones... although he did say that it could just be a hormone surge, he cautioned me to keep watching for other preg signs and to be careful about taking sleeping pills (I work shift work and sleeping isnt one of my strong areas). Dare I get excited??
> Hope everyone is staying warm!!

OHHHH! Exciting!!! So where are you now dpo? I think I'm at 12 and trying not to get my hopes up too high but it sounds like you have some very positive news on the horizon. Yeah! We've got to have some good news on this thread soon enough, eh? :winkwink: When do you think you'll test? Keep me posted!!!


----------



## lilosmom

Momma2bee93 said:


> im in canada.. but not sure if there is anyone as close to me.. im in MB..

I'm definitely not close but still a fellow canuck so it's all good. Welcome and how are you doing with this cycle? The ladies on this thread are all over the place so I'm sure you'll find some commonalities with someone.

Good luck!


----------



## Momma2bee93

lilosmom said:


> Momma2bee93 said:
> 
> 
> im in canada.. but not sure if there is anyone as close to me.. im in MB..
> 
> I'm definitely not close but still a fellow canuck so it's all good. Welcome and how are you doing with this cycle? The ladies on this thread are all over the place so I'm sure you'll find some commonalities with someone.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I am getting excited my cervical position is still high after possible ovulation so im hoping its a good sign!


----------



## kiki04

Two Winnipeggers in one thread... I'm floored :rofl:


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Bloodwork and Urine came back negative for a UTI, and Doc thinks that I should be back in a few days (15DPO) to get retested as well as a preg test!! He seems to think that the tender bladder was actually a tender uterus resonding to hormones... although he did say that it could just be a hormone surge, he cautioned me to keep watching for other preg signs and to be careful about taking sleeping pills (I work shift work and sleeping isnt one of my strong areas). Dare I get excited??
> Hope everyone is staying warm!!
> 
> OHHHH! Exciting!!! So where are you now dpo? I think I'm at 12 and trying not to get my hopes up too high but it sounds like you have some very positive news on the horizon. Yeah! We've got to have some good news on this thread soon enough, eh? :winkwink: When do you think you'll test? Keep me posted!!!Click to expand...

I think I'm 8 DPO now. I am going with a jan 15 O day cause the 16th all my CM disappeared. Anyway... Yesterday I THOUGHT I could sort of feel a bit of tenderness in my nipples but I thought I might be reaching and imagining it. But.... Today, they are super sore. It hurts to have anything brush against them and I don't even have to poke around today to make them hurt. Lol. I'll admit that I probably poked a few times extra yesterday cause I didn't believe it. I've ever had the feeling before. My BBs are always swollen just before AF but never this. And the other thing that started about 8 pm was AF cramps. Exactly like what I get the day of AF but I'm not due till the 2nd of Feb!!!! It's actually radiating to my lower back and into my left hip joint. I kind of feel silly being excited for cramps and sore BBs. Lol. 
I'm going to try to hold out for AF to be late before I say anything or test. DH mentioned today that he wanted to do whatever it takes to have a baby this year.... I haven't shared my 'symptoms' with him. I'd rather him be surprised :)
Glad to see we are having more ladies join us!! Its great to have some women that can relate to the cold! :) 
So lilosmom, anything going on that we can over analyze? Maybe some fatigue or cravings? I haven't really given google a work out today ;). You should be testing soon right??


----------



## Philomena

Hello All!
I feel a little outnumbered... I'm in Alberta and it was crazy cold last week (-40)... and +6 today.... 
I'm on CD6 right now... anyone else close? My fertile window should be opening up soon, and we are going to start trying tomorrow again.... and then keep going until the window closes.... We've been trying since January, so it's early days still, but I am so hoping for my BFP this month!! 
What is everyone doing to help things along? I read that tapioca pudding could help with ovulation, so I'm going to try it! Can't hurt, right? and I'm taking Maca Root and loads of EFA's.... I just started doing the BBT thing this month. Remembering to take my temp before even going to the bathroom is brutal! 
This is the year of the Water Dragon, and I sure hope it works for us! Water Dragons all round!! 
*smile*
Philomena


----------



## lilosmom

I caved.

Took a test this afternoon around 1pm (much to the disappointment of DH, he wanted me to hold out until Friday) and low and behold...

:bfp:

Now I'm trying not to get too excited about this because it's still early. I'm only 12dpo or so and with my cycles being so all over the map lately it could be over before it even starts. But I really want to be so excited and happy and tell everyone because it seems like it has been all I've wanted for so long now.... the illusive positive pregnancy test. So, I'll share my news with you ladies, who have been keeping me sane for the last few weeks, and send out a bunch of :dust: because it just can't hurt to have a bit more of that stuff out there.


----------



## medic76097

Philomena said:


> Hello All!
> I feel a little outnumbered... I'm in Alberta and it was crazy cold last week (-40)... and +6 today....
> I'm on CD6 right now... anyone else close? My fertile window should be opening up soon, and we are going to start trying tomorrow again.... and then keep going until the window closes.... We've been trying since January, so it's early days still, but I am so hoping for my BFP this month!!
> What is everyone doing to help things along? I read that tapioca pudding could help with ovulation, so I'm going to try it! Can't hurt, right? and I'm taking Maca Root and loads of EFA's.... I just started doing the BBT thing this month. Remembering to take my temp before even going to the bathroom is brutal!
> This is the year of the Water Dragon, and I sure hope it works for us! Water Dragons all round!!
> *smile*
> Philomena

:thumbup: Im in Alberta too. I was a bit cranky last week when the temp diped like that. I work outside in the worst possible weather conditions and was angry that it was -30 out. Thankfuly we didnt have any middle of the night calls that were outside. Whew! Have fun trying!! Ive never heard about the pudding but every chance is worth trying. I cant remember or dont have time to temp, esp. with working shift work. I take it when I remember but I have no idea what my base line is. FXed for Dragon babies!!



lilosmom said:


> I caved.
> 
> Took a test this afternoon around 1pm (much to the disappointment of DH, he wanted me to hold out until Friday) and low and behold...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Now I'm trying not to get too excited about this because it's still early. I'm only 12dpo or so and with my cycles being so all over the map lately it could be over before it even starts. But I really want to be so excited and happy and tell everyone because it seems like it has been all I've wanted for so long now.... the illusive positive pregnancy test. So, I'll share my news with you ladies, who have been keeping me sane for the last few weeks, and send out a bunch of :dust: because it just can't hurt to have a bit more of that stuff out there.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS!! Be excited!! Thats wonderful. I must admit that Im a little jealous!
How are you feeling today? Im so happy for you!!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Philomena said:
> 
> 
> Hello All!
> I feel a little outnumbered... I'm in Alberta and it was crazy cold last week (-40)... and +6 today....
> I'm on CD6 right now... anyone else close? My fertile window should be opening up soon, and we are going to start trying tomorrow again.... and then keep going until the window closes.... We've been trying since January, so it's early days still, but I am so hoping for my BFP this month!!
> What is everyone doing to help things along? I read that tapioca pudding could help with ovulation, so I'm going to try it! Can't hurt, right? and I'm taking Maca Root and loads of EFA's.... I just started doing the BBT thing this month. Remembering to take my temp before even going to the bathroom is brutal!
> This is the year of the Water Dragon, and I sure hope it works for us! Water Dragons all round!!
> *smile*
> Philomena
> 
> :thumbup: Im in Alberta too. I was a bit cranky last week when the temp diped like that. I work outside in the worst possible weather conditions and was angry that it was -30 out. Thankfuly we didnt have any middle of the night calls that were outside. Whew! Have fun trying!! Ive never heard about the pudding but every chance is worth trying. I cant remember or dont have time to temp, esp. with working shift work. I take it when I remember but I have no idea what my base line is. FXed for Dragon babies!!
> 
> 
> 
> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> I caved.
> 
> Took a test this afternoon around 1pm (much to the disappointment of DH, he wanted me to hold out until Friday) and low and behold...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Now I'm trying not to get too excited about this because it's still early. I'm only 12dpo or so and with my cycles being so all over the map lately it could be over before it even starts. But I really want to be so excited and happy and tell everyone because it seems like it has been all I've wanted for so long now.... the illusive positive pregnancy test. So, I'll share my news with you ladies, who have been keeping me sane for the last few weeks, and send out a bunch of :dust: because it just can't hurt to have a bit more of that stuff out there.Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> CONGRATS!! Be excited!! Thats wonderful. I must admit that Im a little jealous!
> How are you feeling today? Im so happy for you!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I'm trying really hard not to be too cautious about this, I've taken two tests now and they're both positive so that's somewhat reassuring. I'll probably test again daily now until I see my doctor. Please don't be jealous, it sounds pretty promising that you'll be right behind on the preggers wagon. Other than some twinges in my lower abdomen and some slight tingling in my nipple area (both sides) I just feel calm. I "just knew" I was pregnant with my daughter, had no other symptoms but we had just started trying so I wasn't really looking either but it's the same sort of feeling. I don't want to be to sure, nothing ever is, but I'm very hopeful this time around.

So, how long do you think you'll hold out on testing? I'm checking on here all the time for your updates. Keep me posted and I'll do the same.


----------



## Philomena

lilosmom said:


> I caved.
> 
> Took a test this afternoon around 1pm (much to the disappointment of DH, he wanted me to hold out until Friday) and low and behold...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Now I'm trying not to get too excited about this because it's still early. I'm only 12dpo or so and with my cycles being so all over the map lately it could be over before it even starts. But I really want to be so excited and happy and tell everyone because it seems like it has been all I've wanted for so long now.... the illusive positive pregnancy test. So, I'll share my news with you ladies, who have been keeping me sane for the last few weeks, and send out a bunch of :dust: because it just can't hurt to have a bit more of that stuff out there.

Hey! congratulations! I am very happy for you! Hopefully I will be joining you in a few weeks! Much Luck to you!


----------



## medic76097

Lilosmom... Good luck! I'm sure everything will be just fine. When do you go see your doc? I tested a few days ago and got a :bfn: which was totally expected. I have a really short cycle and because I don't know the exact day I Oed, I don't know when to test :(. I keep getting more and more of what I think are sympotms. My throat is on fire tonight and my poor tonsils are huge and sore. My nipples got sore two days ago and are sore on and off. My BBs are tender today too. Im tired and lazy but not cant keep my eyes open tired. What about your CM? A little intimate to ask, sorry. I'm confused by the disappearance of mine :(. And what about spotting? Did u have any? 
I'm going to hold off testing till I'm late. Which in reality means that I'll test at least six times from now till feb 2nd. Lol. Im just eager for an answer. 9 days seems like a forever when your waiting for a yes!!


----------



## medic76097

Oh!!!! And I totally forgot about the dreams!!! A few nights ago I had a dream that I went to the doc and they told me it was too early to test. To give it more time and retest. That's why I tested a few days ago. The last night in my dream I saw a picture of myself in hospital garb, holding a baby... I looked like crap and was still smiling. Lol. I was talking to someone in my dream that I was upset I had to have a C-section. Lol. Crazy right? I've never had baby dreams before. I've been a bit more then obsessed for a whole with a baby but never had the dreams....


----------



## kiki04

Congrats on the BFP mama! :happydance: 

I am currently on cd8 and expect OV in about 10 days so we are going to be getting some action in starting tonight or tomorrow every other night I think... :thumbup:


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Lilosmom... Good luck! I'm sure everything will be just fine. When do you go see your doc? I tested a few days ago and got a :bfn: which was totally expected. I have a really short cycle and because I don't know the exact day I Oed, I don't know when to test :(. I keep getting more and more of what I think are sympotms. My throat is on fire tonight and my poor tonsils are huge and sore. My nipples got sore two days ago and are sore on and off. My BBs are tender today too. Im tired and lazy but not cant keep my eyes open tired. What about your CM? A little intimate to ask, sorry. I'm confused by the disappearance of mine :(. And what about spotting? Did u have any?
> I'm going to hold off testing till I'm late. Which in reality means that I'll test at least six times from now till feb 2nd. Lol. Im just eager for an answer. 9 days seems like a forever when your waiting for a yes!!

Thanks. So far so good. I talked to my doctor and am going to hold out on going to see him until late next week to confirm with a blood test. I figure I should be out of the AF window by then. I really don't feel any symptoms for the last few days other than a few twinges and tingles in my bbs and abdomen and being super tired. Don't worry about the CM question, I have little to none after O and that hasn't changed so far. I keep hearing it's supposed to be abundant after implantation but so far, nothing. I had been spotting the last few cycles starting a week or so before AF but this time nothing so I'm taking that as a good sign. It's funny you should mention about the dreams because I had some CRAZY ones the past week or so and I normally don't remember dreaming so it really stood out as some sort of sign. i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. I really think the second week of the TWW is harder than the first.


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Lilosmom... Good luck! I'm sure everything will be just fine. When do you go see your doc? I tested a few days ago and got a :bfn: which was totally expected. I have a really short cycle and because I don't know the exact day I Oed, I don't know when to test :(. I keep getting more and more of what I think are sympotms. My throat is on fire tonight and my poor tonsils are huge and sore. My nipples got sore two days ago and are sore on and off. My BBs are tender today too. Im tired and lazy but not cant keep my eyes open tired. What about your CM? A little intimate to ask, sorry. I'm confused by the disappearance of mine :(. And what about spotting? Did u have any?
> I'm going to hold off testing till I'm late. Which in reality means that I'll test at least six times from now till feb 2nd. Lol. Im just eager for an answer. 9 days seems like a forever when your waiting for a yes!!
> 
> Thanks. So far so good. I talked to my doctor and am going to hold out on going to see him until late next week to confirm with a blood test. I figure I should be out of the AF window by then. I really don't feel any symptoms for the last few days other than a few twinges and tingles in my bbs and abdomen and being super tired. Don't worry about the CM question, I have little to none after O and that hasn't changed so far. I keep hearing it's supposed to be abundant after implantation but so far, nothing. I had been spotting the last few cycles starting a week or so before AF but this time nothing so I'm taking that as a good sign. It's funny you should mention about the dreams because I had some CRAZY ones the past week or so and I normally don't remember dreaming so it really stood out as some sort of sign. i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. I really think the second week of the TWW is harder than the first.Click to expand...

\\:D/ Yea for the CM thing! EVERYTHING I have been reading and have been told by my friends has been LOADS of CM during the TWW. Crazy. Im glad to hear that dry doesnt mean out! 
The not being super tired thing worries me too, but I have been lazier then usual. Its still early so maybe its coming. I feel like Im coming down with a cold or something but Im not running a fever :wacko: Female bodies are so confusing! Im excited about the dreams too! Funny thing today, I had a total break down crying fit and super angry about my little sister deciding not to move to Alberta... I saw how crazy I was being and just could not stop it. lol I actually ordered a bunch of OPK's online today, just incase. And usually when I do something like that it means that Ill find out that I have spent money for nothing and they will sit in a drawer in my closet. :dohh:
Glad to hear your getting ot see your Doc soon! That will hopefully settle some worries for you. Let us know what they say and Ill be so happy to offically change the thread to 1 :bfp:!! (When your ready..)


----------



## medic76097

kiki04 said:


> Congrats on the BFP mama! :happydance:
> 
> I am currently on cd8 and expect OV in about 10 days so we are going to be getting some action in starting tonight or tomorrow every other night I think... :thumbup:

Have Fun!!


----------



## Mia Evan

I've been so busy and haven't had much time to check the thread as much as I'd like... so I'm so excited to see one of us got a BFP once I log on!! :thumbup: Lilosmom! You and your hubby must be thrilled! Keep us updated ;)

Here's a quick question for everyone. I thought our most fertile window was the 2 days before ovuluation and ov day itself. But some of you are mentioning trying a week or even more before expected ov date. Am I missing out if I don't do that? 

I'm asking bc I think we totally missed the window for our first cycle. I think we did it on ov date and either the day before or after ov date only... I want to get it right for our second try haha.


----------



## medic76097

Mia Evan said:


> I've been so busy and haven't had much time to check the thread as much as I'd like... so I'm so excited to see one of us got a BFP once I log on!! :thumbup: Lilosmom! You and your hubby must be thrilled! Keep us updated ;)
> 
> Here's a quick question for everyone. I thought our most fertile window was the 2 days before ovuluation and ov day itself. But some of you are mentioning trying a week or even more before expected ov date. Am I missing out if I don't do that?
> 
> I'm asking bc I think we totally missed the window for our first cycle. I think we did it on ov date and either the day before or after ov date only... I want to get it right for our second try haha.

I found this online...
"To make sure that you get the sperm in the right place at the right time, have sex several times around the time of ovulation, starting five days before you expect to ovulate and continuing for two to three days afterward. How often? Once every two days is probably adequate, but there's no reason to resist having sex every day if your partner has a normal sperm count. The absolute prime time to have sex is 12 hours prior to ovulation. Then the sperm are in place as soon as the egg comes out. Sperm are thought to live inside a woman's body for 24 to 48 hours, although some have been known to fertilize eggs when they are as much as seven days old"
I think if you are aware of your O date and get it close to that, youll be fine. I think the week before is more for the ladies that arent sure. Basically, the chances of catching the egg at the right second, or the right 12 hour window is too small of a chance, and because sperm can live in fertile and friendly cervical muscus for UP TO (several sources say) 5-7 days (yuck lol) its a reserve stock for your egg to mix with to up your chances. Last cycle I followed the dates that the online O calculators gave me and I found out that I O early... Like CD6, not CD 11. So we totally missed it last month too lol Good luck!


----------



## 2011SJ

lilosmom said:


> I caved.
> 
> Took a test this afternoon around 1pm (much to the disappointment of DH, he wanted me to hold out until Friday) and low and behold...
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> Now I'm trying not to get too excited about this because it's still early. I'm only 12dpo or so and with my cycles being so all over the map lately it could be over before it even starts. But I really want to be so excited and happy and tell everyone because it seems like it has been all I've wanted for so long now.... the illusive positive pregnancy test. So, I'll share my news with you ladies, who have been keeping me sane for the last few weeks, and send out a bunch of :dust: because it just can't hurt to have a bit more of that stuff out there.

Congrats!! Congrats!!! Stick little bean stick!!! :flower:
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## jshislandgirl

Hi all, I was hoping to join your group. I'm from Atlantic Canada and I've recently joined this site to find other people going through similiar things since talking about CM and OPK's etc just isn't the same when the other person can't relate. 

I've been TTC #1 since May 2010. My husband and are now trying everything we know since our OBYGN doesn't want to start any work up until 1 year unsuccessful. This month we did it all: OPK, CM, Cervical Pos, BBT charting, and we used Preseed. I'm also a shift worker so I wonder how reliable my temps are but I do them anyways. I did have one BFP that ended in a chemical pregnancy in October.

Today I'm CD 33 and approx 14-15 DPO and still getting negatives. I've got symptoms but at this point I wonder if they are really there at all! I'm glad to see other people are going through the same thing and I'm really liking this site to give me some support while I'm going through this!


----------



## lilosmom

Well, thanks for all the congratulations ladies, so far so good. No AF and my daily testing has resulted in all :bfp: that are getting darker by the day. My OH thinks I'm crazy testing that much but well, I've got the tests already and it's pretty reassuring to see the positives after trying this long. I just wanted to let you all know what we did differently this month because I always liked to hear those stories: first I started taking MACA and a B6 vitamin only up to O day. We BD'd on cd4, 10, 12, 14 (and a few times later on this cycle but they definitely didn't do the trick). I got my positive OPK on cd 12 and then had some slightly pink CM on cd 15, 16 and 17 but then no CM after and still don't. I had twinges in my abdomen early on too but attributed this to my imagination (but still included them in my chart) and for the past 10 days or so have had the weirdest dreams. I've had little to no tenderness in my bbs, just some twinges/stabbing pains and hot nipples. I really think finding this site and being able to share things with other ladies dealing with the same things helped with my stress and anxieties this month. Maybe that annoying saying "relax and it'll just happen" really does work? 

:dust::dust::dust: Good luck!!! and try to stay POSITIVE!


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> Well, thanks for all the congratulations ladies, so far so good. No AF and my daily testing has resulted in all :bfp: that are getting darker by the day. My OH thinks I'm crazy testing that much but well, I've got the tests already and it's pretty reassuring to see the positives after trying this long. I just wanted to let you all know what we did differently this month because I always liked to hear those stories: first I started taking MACA and a B6 vitamin only up to O day. We BD'd on cd4, 10, 12, 14 (and a few times later on this cycle but they definitely didn't do the trick). I got my positive OPK on cd 12 and then had some slightly pink CM on cd 15, 16 and 17 but then no CM after and still don't. I had twinges in my abdomen early on too but attributed this to my imagination (but still included them in my chart) and for the past 10 days or so have had the weirdest dreams. I've had little to no tenderness in my bbs, just some twinges/stabbing pains and hot nipples. I really think finding this site and being able to share things with other ladies dealing with the same things helped with my stress and anxieties this month. Maybe that annoying saying "relax and it'll just happen" really does work?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: Good luck!!! and try to stay POSITIVE!

:happydance: Im still so excited for you!! I cant wait to see what happens for me in a week!



jshislandgirl said:


> Hi all, I was hoping to join your group. I'm from Atlantic Canada and I've recently joined this site to find other people going through similiar things since talking about CM and OPK's etc just isn't the same when the other person can't relate.
> 
> I've been TTC #1 since May 2010. My husband and are now trying everything we know since our OBYGN doesn't want to start any work up until 1 year unsuccessful. This month we did it all: OPK, CM, Cervical Pos, BBT charting, and we used Preseed. I'm also a shift worker so I wonder how reliable my temps are but I do them anyways. I did have one BFP that ended in a chemical pregnancy in October.
> 
> Today I'm CD 33 and approx 14-15 DPO and still getting negatives. I've got symptoms but at this point I wonder if they are really there at all! I'm glad to see other people are going through the same thing and I'm really liking this site to give me some support while I'm going through this!

WELCOME!! Glad to have you join!
Sorry to hear that its been a tough road for you so far, but hopefully youll have some answers soon. Feel free to share as much as you want!


----------



## lilosmom

jshislandgirl said:


> Hi all, I was hoping to join your group. I'm from Atlantic Canada and I've recently joined this site to find other people going through similiar things since talking about CM and OPK's etc just isn't the same when the other person can't relate.
> 
> I've been TTC #1 since May 2010. My husband and are now trying everything we know since our OBYGN doesn't want to start any work up until 1 year unsuccessful. This month we did it all: OPK, CM, Cervical Pos, BBT charting, and we used Preseed. I'm also a shift worker so I wonder how reliable my temps are but I do them anyways. I did have one BFP that ended in a chemical pregnancy in October.
> 
> Today I'm CD 33 and approx 14-15 DPO and still getting negatives. I've got symptoms but at this point I wonder if they are really there at all! I'm glad to see other people are going through the same thing and I'm really liking this site to give me some support while I'm going through this!

Hi and welcome. Sounds like you should be ready to test soon - exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. My OH and I had been trying since May 2011 and I also had a chemical back in October - sounds like we have some similarities? This site is amazing and I'm so glad you joined. This group of ladies on this thread are fantastic - good luck to you!


----------



## jshislandgirl

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

Lilosmom we do have lots in common, I made a typo and meant to say that I have been TTC since May 2011 not 2010, sorry about that. So we have had a very similar past 9 months!

I was wondering if anyone knew about long luteal phases? My cycles are anywhere from 36-42 days long and my luteal phases about 19 days long. Does that mean I would be later getting a positive HCG as well?

AF is due in 5 days :( I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Momma2bee93

jshislandgirl said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> Lilosmom we do have lots in common, I made a typo and meant to say that I have been TTC since May 2011 not 2010, sorry about that. So we have had a very similar past 9 months!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew about long luteal phases? My cycles are anywhere from 36-42 days long and my luteal phases about 19 days long. Does that mean I would be later getting a positive HCG as well?
> 
> AF is due in 5 days :( I'll keep you all posted.

GL and Hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## medic76097

Im going to test... Im going to break down and buy a test tomorrow and Im gonna POAS.. probably several times.... Today I have had a full blown 'feel knocked up' day. It started with ANOTHER baby dream last night, then a high/soft/spongy feeling cervix that was sore and achy when I touched it (I felt like I was touching a tender bruise), still no CM but when I sweep high enough I get creamy lotion type CM, at lunch I had a wicked craving for a grilled PB, Nutella and banana sandwich (try it, its yummy) and then promply threw it up after shoving it down my throat... Oh and the pre AF like bloating that showed up around 8 tonight. I was getting into the bath and glanced over at the sink where the mirror is and thought "WTH??" The cramps come and go but seem to be in full force after I do my CP check (Which I will not be doing anymore since the ouch this morning). My BBs are super tender and get worse as the day goes on and my nipples just throb by bedtime. 
DH is home tomorrow night and HOPEFULLY I can hold off peeing on anything till he gets home, but its doubtful!! lol
I am only 11 dpo so maybe a BFN tomorrow but Im still a week from AF and have too many 'signs' to not start testing everyday... or three times a day. 
This entire paycheck may just go straight to a shopping cart full of pee sticks!!
:) Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> Im going to test... Im going to break down and buy a test tomorrow and Im gonna POAS.. probably several times.... Today I have had a full blown 'feel knocked up' day. It started with ANOTHER baby dream last night, then a high/soft/spongy feeling cervix that was sore and achy when I touched it (I felt like I was touching a tender bruise), still no CM but when I sweep high enough I get creamy lotion type CM, at lunch I had a wicked craving for a grilled PB, Nutella and banana sandwich (try it, its yummy) and then promply threw it up after shoving it down my throat... Oh and the pre AF like bloating that showed up around 8 tonight. I was getting into the bath and glanced over at the sink where the mirror is and thought "WTH??" The cramps come and go but seem to be in full force after I do my CP check (Which I will not be doing anymore since the ouch this morning). My BBs are super tender and get worse as the day goes on and my nipples just throb by bedtime.
> DH is home tomorrow night and HOPEFULLY I can hold off peeing on anything till he gets home, but its doubtful!! lol
> I am only 11 dpo so maybe a BFN tomorrow but Im still a week from AF and have too many 'signs' to not start testing everyday... or three times a day.
> This entire paycheck may just go straight to a shopping cart full of pee sticks!!
> :) Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!!

Okay, so, how did it go? The suspense is killing me!!! It sounds so promising and I'm really hoping for that :bfp: for you. Let me know ASAP!!!:hugs:


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to test... Im going to break down and buy a test tomorrow and Im gonna POAS.. probably several times.... Today I have had a full blown 'feel knocked up' day. It started with ANOTHER baby dream last night, then a high/soft/spongy feeling cervix that was sore and achy when I touched it (I felt like I was touching a tender bruise), still no CM but when I sweep high enough I get creamy lotion type CM, at lunch I had a wicked craving for a grilled PB, Nutella and banana sandwich (try it, its yummy) and then promply threw it up after shoving it down my throat... Oh and the pre AF like bloating that showed up around 8 tonight. I was getting into the bath and glanced over at the sink where the mirror is and thought "WTH??" The cramps come and go but seem to be in full force after I do my CP check (Which I will not be doing anymore since the ouch this morning). My BBs are super tender and get worse as the day goes on and my nipples just throb by bedtime.
> DH is home tomorrow night and HOPEFULLY I can hold off peeing on anything till he gets home, but its doubtful!! lol
> I am only 11 dpo so maybe a BFN tomorrow but Im still a week from AF and have too many 'signs' to not start testing everyday... or three times a day.
> This entire paycheck may just go straight to a shopping cart full of pee sticks!!
> :) Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!!
> 
> Okay, so, how did it go? The suspense is killing me!!! It sounds so promising and I'm really hoping for that :bfp: for you. Let me know ASAP!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I ran into town (we live on an acreage) and bought about 50$ worth of tests this morning... then I rushed home, pulled into our driveway and ... DH was home. lol Came home early and surprised me. So, into the panty drawer the tests went. hehehe I havent told him yet about all the things that have been going on. Im going tell him tonight and then tests tomorrow, unless he twists my arm and makes me test tonight :)


----------



## jshislandgirl

Well girls I'm out for this cycle, AF came this morning heavy and vengeful. I'm so disappointed. I really thought we had a good chance thus month. Not quite sure if I'm going to chart and temp this cycle coming. I might just forget and try to be stress free, see if it helps any. I look forward to hearing about your TTC events and wish BFP for you!!


----------



## lilosmom

jshislandgirl said:


> Well girls I'm out for this cycle, AF came this morning heavy and vengeful. I'm so disappointed. I really thought we had a good chance thus month. Not quite sure if I'm going to chart and temp this cycle coming. I might just forget and try to be stress free, see if it helps any. I look forward to hearing about your TTC events and wish BFP for you!!

So sorry hun. :hugs: How long have you been charting? Maybe taking the laid back approach might be something to try? This site helped me relieve some of the stress and pressure I was feeling and I really think that's what did it for me this month. Reading about all the success stories gave me some hope too. I'm really sorry AF showed for you this month.


----------



## jshislandgirl

Thanks, it really is nice to know that there are people who can relate during tough times. I've been charting on and off for 6 months. I charted for three straight months that led to my BFP and MC in October and the OBGYN I saw recommended I not chart so for those two cycles I didn't but January's cycle I charted again and with all the extras likes BBT, preseed, CM you name it. I guess that's what made me think I really had it with a positive OPK and temps/CM to suite it. I will try to take the positive from this forum, like you said, seeing the success stories helps me feel like it will happen. And look at you expecting now! You are one of those success stories now! Thanks much and I'd love to hear all the pregnancy details as you experience them!!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Im going to test... Im going to break down and buy a test tomorrow and Im gonna POAS.. probably several times.... Today I have had a full blown 'feel knocked up' day. It started with ANOTHER baby dream last night, then a high/soft/spongy feeling cervix that was sore and achy when I touched it (I felt like I was touching a tender bruise), still no CM but when I sweep high enough I get creamy lotion type CM, at lunch I had a wicked craving for a grilled PB, Nutella and banana sandwich (try it, its yummy) and then promply threw it up after shoving it down my throat... Oh and the pre AF like bloating that showed up around 8 tonight. I was getting into the bath and glanced over at the sink where the mirror is and thought "WTH??" The cramps come and go but seem to be in full force after I do my CP check (Which I will not be doing anymore since the ouch this morning). My BBs are super tender and get worse as the day goes on and my nipples just throb by bedtime.
> DH is home tomorrow night and HOPEFULLY I can hold off peeing on anything till he gets home, but its doubtful!! lol
> I am only 11 dpo so maybe a BFN tomorrow but Im still a week from AF and have too many 'signs' to not start testing everyday... or three times a day.
> This entire paycheck may just go straight to a shopping cart full of pee sticks!!
> :) Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!!
> 
> Okay, so, how did it go? The suspense is killing me!!! It sounds so promising and I'm really hoping for that :bfp: for you. Let me know ASAP!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I ran into town (we live on an acreage) and bought about 50$ worth of tests this morning... then I rushed home, pulled into our driveway and ... DH was home. lol Came home early and surprised me. So, into the panty drawer the tests went. hehehe I havent told him yet about all the things that have been going on. Im going tell him tonight and then tests tomorrow, unless he twists my arm and makes me test tonight :)Click to expand...

This is killing me... did you test yet?


----------



## medic76097

@lilosmpm
I haven't tested. Yet. 
DH and I actually started talking about the fact that I've been moody and going to bed early lately. When he got home he commented on my BBs. Lol. I'm already a DD and more or less spilling out of my bra right now. He said 'that doesn't happen usually, isn't that one of the first things?' then he came in the bathroom while I was blow drying my hair yesterday morning and he commented on how my belly...'looks like that's the start of a baby bump' which is either going to make him happy of it is or get him into trouble for a comment like that it it's just AF bloating. Lol. We bought some super cute baby stuff though. Onesies and a pair of carhart overalls. So cute. I have some dollar store tests I picked up so I'll test when I get home from work tonight and post just for you. I'm thinking it's still early sonce AF onst due for another 5 days and with short cycles I have heard it can take longer to get a BFP when your testing. I feel pretty confident tho ;)

I'll post later tonight!!!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> @lilosmpm
> I haven't tested. Yet.
> DH and I actually started talking about the fact that I've been moody and going to bed early lately. When he got home he commented on my BBs. Lol. I'm already a DD and more or less spilling out of my bra right now. He said 'that doesn't happen usually, isn't that one of the first things?' then he came in the bathroom while I was blow drying my hair yesterday morning and he commented on how my belly...'looks like that's the start of a baby bump' which is either going to make him happy of it is or get him into trouble for a comment like that it it's just AF bloating. Lol. We bought some super cute baby stuff though. Onesies and a pair of carhart overalls. So cute. I have some dollar store tests I picked up so I'll test when I get home from work tonight and post just for you. I'm thinking it's still early sonce AF onst due for another 5 days and with short cycles I have heard it can take longer to get a BFP when your testing. I feel pretty confident tho ;)
> 
> I'll post later tonight!!!

Oh hun, I'm just so excited for you! You've had such good symptoms and it's so nice your hubby sounds happy too. I'll be checking in again before bed tonight and if you don't test, don't worry, you've still got time. My fingers, toes and anything else I can will be crossed for you. Sending so much :dust: to you!!!


----------



## medic76097

@lilosmom. I tested. :bfn: I wasnt expecting anything other then that. I'm sure that I'm still testing too early. Most women seem to get their :bfp: around 10dpo (way early) to 16 dpo. But because of my short 25 days I doubt I'll get my :bfp: before cd 26 or 15 dpo. The women in my family are also known for low HcG levels in the first 8 weeks. My mom didn't get a positive till she was 13 weeks with my sister. The blood test confirmed and she had an ultrasound done before it ever was positive on a home test. My BBs are soooo sore still. My DH hugged me last night and I saw stars when my BBs touched his chest. My CO is high soft and closed... Really high, I almost can't reach it and I'm getting loads of CM now. I bought 20 dollar store tests to I'm just going to keep testing every day till :bfp: or AF shows. Lol. If I'm wrong and AF comes in four days I'll be so shocked that my body played a huge trick on me and DH. 
The only thing that I'm still not sure about is the tired feeling. I feel like I could nap all day but if I lay down its more just wanting to lay there with my eyes closed. But by bedtime at 10 or 11 I'm OUT as soon as I get into bed. I'm not sure if I'm just not sleeping well and that's why I feel tired or if I'm starting to feel some fatigue. Hoping for the fatigue :). 
Enjoy your Monday!

And where did everyone else go?? I wonder how you are all feeling and doing!! Updates soon!!! Please :)


----------



## lilosmom

Well, it sounds like you know your body and if your mom had late positives then it's likely you will too. I was really expecting that :BFP: but I'll be checking in often to see your progress. Can't wait to introduce you to the "October babies due" thread!

:dust::dust::dust: your way!:hugs:


----------



## medic76097

Where is everyone?? lol
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Philomena

Hi Ladies! I'm still here! I've just been away from the computer for the last few days. My update? well, I am at 4DPO according to my best guess, and I am estatic as I think I've been mistaking the window of my O day! I decided to temp and OPK all this cycle and all signs point toward O day being CD10. I was always thinking it would be CD12-14 so we were probably missing the real fertile window altogether! We also made a point of BDing early early on and we went every single day until a few days past when I thought I o'd just to be sure. Now it's up to Mother Nature, because I'm pretty sure we got the timing right this month! FINALLY! LOL
So here's to baby dust for me and lots for all of you as well!!


----------



## medic76097

Philomena said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm still here! I've just been away from the computer for the last few days. My update? well, I am at 4DPO according to my best guess, and I am estatic as I think I've been mistaking the window of my O day! I decided to temp and OPK all this cycle and all signs point toward O day being CD10. I was always thinking it would be CD12-14 so we were probably missing the real fertile window altogether! We also made a point of BDing early early on and we went every single day until a few days past when I thought I o'd just to be sure. Now it's up to Mother Nature, because I'm pretty sure we got the timing right this month! FINALLY! LOL
> So here's to baby dust for me and lots for all of you as well!!

Hi!! Glad to hear your getting a ton of BDing in :winkwink:
The whole O thing is so frustrating! I used the online and iphone app guess-timate for last month and when I really paid attention, I found out that I O closer to CD6 or 8 rather then CD 12 like the calendars have been telling me. Im so excited for this cycle, since I know that we timed it right.
Im looking forward to seeing how things go for you! 
Keep us up to date!!


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, still checking in to see how things are going. I can agree with getting the timing right. I finally figured I o'd around cd 10 and well, this month it worked so I'm really hopeful for you both. Keep me updated on how things go.


----------



## medic76097

It's almost 2 am... And I'm now officially one day late. Still bfn this morning but thats okay :). I have never been late. Ever. I have no AF bloating, cramping or any kind of feeling like she's coming at all. I keep getting quick waves of cramps and I keep running off to the bathroom thinking I've started and NOTHING! I'm exited! I'll keep testing until I know for sure what's going on 
I'm so happy to see your ticker Lilosmom! Hope there will be some more coming. 
I hope everyone has a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## medic76097

Im confused!! Im still testing :bfn:!! I was due for AF already and I had a bit of bright red spotting this morning, then nothing but some brown or tan when I wiped this afternoon. Usually AF comes in full force for a few days along with cramping, bloating and everything. I calculated by the start of last AF that its been 3weeks+3days.. still to early to get a :bfp:?? Im certain that we BD'ed in time but maybe I Oed a little later and Im more like 15 dpo? GRRRR!! Since yesterday Ive been super hungry and my tummy is flip flopping like Im going to be sick sometimes... Im more confused by the lack of AF and the :bfn:
HELP!!

Has anyone else tested??


----------



## Philomena

Hi Medic76097.... time to book in to see your doc... they can send you for a blood test- the hormone shows up there first and they can detect even small amounts. Because every woman is different and every pregnancy is different, you may not have enough of the hormone in your pee for the test to pick it up yet. 
it is still sounding positive... my fingers are crossed for you!! 
I am going to test next week... probably the 8th or wait until the 12th if I can manage.... 
Phil.


----------



## 2011SJ

Sorry ladies!! I'm still here!! Been busy with work and trying to figure out what's what with my body lately!! I'm hoping for a bfp soon but I have a feeling that it may be a long journey to get there!! Just staying as positive as I can and hoping for the best!! I hope all is well with everyone and hope everyone gets there bfp soon!! :dust:


----------



## Dee_H

Hi girls...haven't been on in a while..I see we have a BFP!!! Congrats Lilosmom...how exciting. I thought I was going to get one for sure this month..I had sooo many symptoms( I usually don't have any PMS symptoms) I had sore boobs, loads of CM lower abdominal pain like when I found out I was pregnant with Rian. I tested and got a BFN..then about 2 hrs later AF came!! I am at the end of my period now and I am expected to ov' between Feb 9-14...maybe we will make a Valentine's Day baby!!! DH works nights on Feb 9 and 10...I will have to catch him in the morning before work for a little action!!lol! Hope you are all well and we see some more BFPs soon!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## medic76097

Dee_H said:


> Hi girls...haven't been on in a while..I see we have a BFP!!! Congrats Lilosmom...how exciting. I thought I was going to get one for sure this month..I had sooo many symptoms( I usually don't have any PMS symptoms) I had sore boobs, loads of CM lower abdominal pain like when I found out I was pregnant with Rian. I tested and got a BFN..then about 2 hrs later AF came!! I am at the end of my period now and I am expected to ov' between Feb 9-14...maybe we will make a Valentine's Day baby!!! DH works nights on Feb 9 and 10...I will have to catch him in the morning before work for a little action!!lol! Hope you are all well and we see some more BFPs soon!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad to see your still looking at things in a positive way! I like that. 
Maybe you and I will be :bfp: buddies!
I had a visit from AF this morning and after a quick docs visit, he figures it was a chemical and took some blood work to comfirm... I should find out on monday. :( I guess maybe a Nov Bean?? lol


----------



## Mia Evan

Hi girls, I haven't been on here for a while because work has been insanely busy...so busy that I almost felt like this month would be a no-go for baby making! But I think O-day is either today or tomorrow and we managed to squeeze in some :sex: yesterday... I'm feeling a little upset with myself that we didn't make more of an effort to try at least several days before O :( Between work and closing the purchase on our first house in a couple of weeks, I just feel like we wasted this month...sigh.

Lilsomom, I love seeing your pregnancy ticker too! It's motivating me to try harder next month if this cycle doesn't work out!

Does anyone else feel like life just gets in the way of family planning sometimes? It's so frustrating because I really want to get pregnant but other things just keep coming up!


----------



## medic76097

Mia Evan said:


> Hi girls, I haven't been on here for a while because work has been insanely busy...so busy that I almost felt like this month would be a no-go for baby making! But I think O-day is either today or tomorrow and we managed to squeeze in some :sex: yesterday... I'm feeling a little upset with myself that we didn't make more of an effort to try at least several days before O :( Between work and closing the purchase on our first house in a couple of weeks, I just feel like we wasted this month...sigh.
> 
> Lilsomom, I love seeing your pregnancy ticker too! It's motivating me to try harder next month if this cycle doesn't work out!
> 
> Does anyone else feel like life just gets in the way of family planning sometimes? It's so frustrating because I really want to get pregnant but other things just keep coming up!

I find that work gets in the way of :sex: lol I work shift work and that means up all night, sleep all day for three days a week :wacko:

Maybe this will be your lucky month regardless... maybe less is more?? FXed


----------



## canadadiva

Hi Ladies! Its nice to find some fellow Canadians! I live in Calgary, enjoying the great weather today. I'm 35 and ttc #1.


----------



## Mia Evan

Welcome to the thread canadadiva :) I'm also TTC #1... 

Anyone else starting TWW again?? I'm 1 dpo today... Just going to try to stay cool :coolio: and not over analyze symptoms this cycle to keep myself sane haha.


----------



## Philomena

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I've been busy my end.... in the TWW right now... 10DPO. *sigh*
Hi canadadiva - I'm in Calgary, too! Glad to see another one in here!


----------



## Dee_H

medic76097 said:


> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...haven't been on in a while..I see we have a BFP!!! Congrats Lilosmom...how exciting. I thought I was going to get one for sure this month..I had sooo many symptoms( I usually don't have any PMS symptoms) I had sore boobs, loads of CM lower abdominal pain like when I found out I was pregnant with Rian. I tested and got a BFN..then about 2 hrs later AF came!! I am at the end of my period now and I am expected to ov' between Feb 9-14...maybe we will make a Valentine's Day baby!!! DH works nights on Feb 9 and 10...I will have to catch him in the morning before work for a little action!!lol! Hope you are all well and we see some more BFPs soon!!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Glad to see your still looking at things in a positive way! I like that.
> Maybe you and I will be :bfp: buddies!
> I had a visit from AF this morning and after a quick docs visit, he figures it was a chemical and took some blood work to comfirm... I should find out on monday. :( I guess maybe a Nov Bean?? lolClick to expand...

Gotta keep positive...the power of attraction!! Put positive thoughts out there..you get positive back. I'm hoping for a BIG POSITIVE this month!!lol. Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy hun. Maybe we will get pregnant this month. November is a nice time to have a baby!!! It is hard sometimes to plan a family. DH works shift work so there are times that we miss our window of opportunity. Just gotta keep positive and do it any chance we get!! lol..Good luck:hugs:


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, just thought I'd check in as we were away over the weekend. Nice to see a few more canucks on here. (hope you all don't mind me still posting in this thread but I just have to check in now and then to keep up on what's going on with you.) I'm sorry to hear about those that have been visited by AF and my fingers are crossed for those in a new cycle. November should be a great time to have a baby. My first was due Nov. 19th but she arrived Oct. 30th so I didn't get there but it was a nice time to be pregnant, not too big over the hot summer and baby has arrrived before you need to splurge on a maternity winter coat! I hope this is the month for all of you. But, no matter how long it takes don't give up because the end result is worth all the pain, heartache and frustrations we go through along the way.

:dust::dust::dust::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## medic76097

canadadiva said:


> Hi Ladies! Its nice to find some fellow Canadians! I live in Calgary, enjoying the great weather today. I'm 35 and ttc #1.

Welcome!! Totally jealous! We used to live in Calgary till last year. I cant complain about the weather way up north though. Its been a pretty mild winter. How long have you been TTC?? 



Mia Evan said:


> Welcome to the thread canadadiva :) I'm also TTC #1...
> 
> Anyone else starting TWW again?? I'm 1 dpo today... Just going to try to stay cool :coolio: and not over analyze symptoms this cycle to keep myself sane haha.

Im CD6 today, all three of my fertility apps are telling me that CD8 to CD15 is the time to get down to business!! Thankfully DH is home now full time and we are making this month count :blush: Im looking forward to this month. Last month was a whole bunch of guessing but things went well. I had a confirmed chemical, Af showed on the 3rd and I had bloodwork done that evening and then again on sunday... the upside of having a doctor that you work with thats willing to order bloodwork on the weekend. lol It was confirmed monday that it was in fact a chemical and we were given the green light to continue to try. 
I LOVE to symptom spot so bring it on!! Keep us updated!



Dee_H said:


> Gotta keep positive...the power of attraction!! Put positive thoughts out there..you get positive back. I'm hoping for a BIG POSITIVE this month!!lol. Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy hun. Maybe we will get pregnant this month. November is a nice time to have a baby!!! It is hard sometimes to plan a family. DH works shift work so there are times that we miss our window of opportunity. Just gotta keep positive and do it any chance we get!! lol..Good luck:hugs:

FXed for your :bfp: this month too. November babies would be nice! Shift work gets in the way in our house too, but we try to :sex: in the morning when I get home instead... DH swears its the best way to start his day. lol Let me know how you are doing and where you are in this cycle!



lilosmom said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd check in as we were away over the weekend. Nice to see a few more canucks on here. (hope you all don't mind me still posting in this thread but I just have to check in now and then to keep up on what's going on with you.) I'm sorry to hear about those that have been visited by AF and my fingers are crossed for those in a new cycle. November should be a great time to have a baby. My first was due Nov. 19th but she arrived Oct. 30th so I didn't get there but it was a nice time to be pregnant, not too big over the hot summer and baby has arrrived before you need to splurge on a maternity winter coat! I hope this is the month for all of you. But, no matter how long it takes don't give up because the end result is worth all the pain, heartache and frustrations we go through along the way.
> :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hug::hugs:

How have you been feelling?? Your always welcome to come and chat here! Its nice to see the ticker!


----------



## jshislandgirl

Hi all, I haven't been on for a week or so now. I'm CD 13 and this month I'm not charting or BBT, but I'll admit to checking my CM every other day. 

Mia Evan, I'm coming upon my TWW and I'm also TTC #1. I'm crossing my fingers for us all, and it's nice to see the same people coming back after getting AF last month. Having someone out there going through the same thing to talk to is great.

Canadadiva, welcome!

medic76097, I too am a shift worker, a nurse, and night shifts really put a damper of BD with your DH works days Mon-Fri. Sometimes it's hard to expect him to perform when I'm ready and not asleep or at work. Is anyone else finding their DH stressed during this time? Mine doesn't say much, but I think he's stressed..... :S

Lilosmom, so glad to see you dropping in! And an appleseed already! You must be so excited, I look forward to seeing the little one grow and keep us updated!

I wanted to see or hear peoples thoughts, ideas, or experiences surrounding adoption...My DH and I have begun talking about the what if's and with infertile couples on both sides of the family and adoptive relatives we began talking about the idea of applying now, since the interprovincial wait time is around 11 years. Would love to know your thoughts, comments, etc!

Thanks!


----------



## medic76097

jshislandgirl said:


> medic76097, I too am a shift worker, a nurse, and night shifts really put a damper of BD with your DH works days Mon-Fri. Sometimes it's hard to expect him to perform when I'm ready and not asleep or at work. Is anyone else finding their DH stressed during this time? Mine doesn't say much, but I think he's stressed..... :S
> 
> Hi! Im a Medic, obvious by the name I think. DH works a regular job now, but up until about a month ago he worked out of town for weeks at a time. This month is our first real shot at trying. FXed. I dont think that he is stressed out at all. Mind you, I have just started to slowly let him in on all the tests and CM checking and such that I have been doing for the last three or four months. Hes interested in the OPKs that I have been doing and comments on them looking darker or lighter and he asks quesstions if he has them. Hes actually really excited for everything. Im pretty lucky. Maybe if your DH is stressed, take him on a man-date. lol If mine is feeling crappy I usually take him out for some pub food and a sports event or a walk around the hardware store. Kinda silly but it seems to work.
> As far as adoption, Im all for it. I would love to have the experiance of being pregnant, but I dont think that you need to carry a child inside of you to make it yours. Some people feel that a child that is carried by you is more a part of you I think. Honestly, I think that a child will end up with your character, your morals and your personality regardless of it starting life in our body. DNA and eye color are a pretty great thing to pass on to a child that is genetically yours but my personal feeling is that its not the color of your eyes that makes you who you are. I was a nanny for 4 years before getting my medic licence and the kids were 2 and 6 when I started with them. I had them for 60 plus hours a week for four years and at the end I could see parts of me that I had passed on, just by interacting with them all the time. Even their parents would comment "Im not sure where he got that, its not from us... must have been from Amanda" lol I respect everyones choice though. I think that if its right for you, then go for it. 100 percent and enjoy it!


----------



## canadadiva

medic76097 said:


> canadadiva said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Its nice to find some fellow Canadians! I live in Calgary, enjoying the great weather today. I'm 35 and ttc #1.
> 
> Welcome!! Totally jealous! We used to live in Calgary till last year. I cant complain about the weather way up north though. Its been a pretty mild winter. How long have you been TTC??
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Evan said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread canadadiva :) I'm also TTC #1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Medic! I have been ttc seriously since November, got pregnant right away but had a mc at about 5 weeks, 4 days before xmas. We have just started trying again so we will see what happens! How about you? How long?
> 
> Thanks Mia! How long have you been trying?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## canadadiva

Philomena said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing? I've been busy my end.... in the TWW right now... 10DPO. *sigh*
> Hi canadadiva - I'm in Calgary, too! Glad to see another one in here![/QUOTE
> 
> Philomena, so nice to see another Calgarian on here! :flower:


----------



## Philomena

Hey everyone, no baby for me this cycle. We've decided not to waste time and are going in to the fertility clinic this week. DH's swimmers are 'Rockstar' to quote the family doctor, but we can't seem to get any results. I'm worried I am not ovulating properly and at least at the clinic they will do all the testing we need to determine if there is anything to fix with me. *sigh*
Snowy in Calgary today matched my mood.


----------



## medic76097

Philomena said:


> Hey everyone, no baby for me this cycle. We've decided not to waste time and are going in to the fertility clinic this week. DH's swimmers are 'Rockstar' to quote the family doctor, but we can't seem to get any results. I'm worried I am not ovulating properly and at least at the clinic they will do all the testing we need to determine if there is anything to fix with me. *sigh*
> Snowy in Calgary today matched my mood.

Glad to hear that your taking some steps to get some answers for yourself. Thats great. 

For everyone else... How was your Valentines day?? Any good surprises??


----------



## canadadiva

Philomena said:


> Hey everyone, no baby for me this cycle. We've decided not to waste time and are going in to the fertility clinic this week. DH's swimmers are 'Rockstar' to quote the family doctor, but we can't seem to get any results. I'm worried I am not ovulating properly and at least at the clinic they will do all the testing we need to determine if there is anything to fix with me. *sigh*
> Snowy in Calgary today matched my mood.

I'm sorry to hear that. I was wondering if you need a referral from your family doc to go to the fertility clinic? My doc told me that we have to try for 6 months with no luck before we can go?


----------



## Mia Evan

This is our second month trying. I'm 10 dpo today and just hoping and hoping that AF doesn't show up. I don't have high hopes though bc I have NO SYMPTOMS :( Other than bloating, I don't feel any different than usual...



canadadiva said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadadiva said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Its nice to find some fellow Canadians! I live in Calgary, enjoying the great weather today. I'm 35 and ttc #1.
> 
> Welcome!! Totally jealous! We used to live in Calgary till last year. I cant complain about the weather way up north though. Its been a pretty mild winter. How long have you been TTC??
> 
> 
> 
> Mia Evan said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread canadadiva :) I'm also TTC #1...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Medic! I have been ttc seriously since November, got pregnant right away but had a mc at about 5 weeks, 4 days before xmas. We have just started trying again so we will see what happens! How about you? How long?
> 
> Thanks Mia! How long have you been trying?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Dee_H

Hi girls...a few more days an I will be able to test!! I have them under my cupboard and it is killing me to not poas!!!! Having lots of symptoms..of course I was last month too..lol:winkwink: I don't know if I can hold off until Saturday!!!!! Going crazy!


----------



## Dee_H

Mia Evan said:


> This is our second month trying. I'm 10 dpo today and just hoping and hoping that AF doesn't show up. I don't have high hopes though bc I have NO SYMPTOMS :( Other than bloating, I don't feel any different than usual...
> 
> 
> No symptoms doesn't mean you are out...I did not have 1 with my DD! Good luck hun!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi girls, 
It's nice to see fellow canadians on here! I live in Ottawa. 
Today am at 10dpo and so far the only symptoms I have are twinges that come and go. i had period like cramps last night and early this am. I also have frequent bloating but that is not so uncommon for me. I of course tested (for the last three days ) and got BFNs. I am so impatient! This is my second pregnancy, I had a misscariage (blithed ovum) back in august. 
Baby dust to all of us here!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hang in there! And my last pg didn't have lots of symptoms....every pg is different I think! Good luck!




Dee_H said:


> Hi girls...a few more days an I will be able to test!! I have them under my cupboard and it is killing me to not poas!!!! Having lots of symptoms..of course I was last month too..lol:winkwink: I don't know if I can hold off until Saturday!!!!! Going crazy!


----------



## newfiekat

Hi Everyone!

I from Canada as well, and TTC #1 for 4 years. Ive been diagnosed with PCOS so its been a struggle to just get my periods on track. Some months they show, and others they dont for months and months. I was put on Metformin a couple months ago, and im using provera when my period doesnt come on its own. I had a follow up appointment last week and was prescribed Clomid. Im really hoping for some positive news on this. We shall see. Looking forward to chatting with you ladies :)


----------



## newfiekat

Hi jhsislandgirl, for some reason i cannot reply to your message. Would love to chat.


----------



## Philomena

canadadiva said:


> Philomena said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, no baby for me this cycle. We've decided not to waste time and are going in to the fertility clinic this week. DH's swimmers are 'Rockstar' to quote the family doctor, but we can't seem to get any results. I'm worried I am not ovulating properly and at least at the clinic they will do all the testing we need to determine if there is anything to fix with me. *sigh*
> Snowy in Calgary today matched my mood.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I was wondering if you need a referral from your family doc to go to the fertility clinic? My doc told me that we have to try for 6 months with no luck before we can go?Click to expand...

Yes, we needed a referral to get into the fertility clinic... we fibbed a bit and said we had been trying for a little longer than we actually had been... but I'm a bit older so we get pushed along a little faster anyways. The first meeting was good. DH has rockstar swimmers so problem might be on my end. I have 5 different tests to do before our next appt. To check hormones and whether I am actually ovulating and to check my tubes etc to make sure there's no issue there. fx .... we are avoiding trying at the moment until some of these tests are finished. *sigh*


----------



## Mia Evan

I have great news to share with you ladies! I got my :bfp:!! :happydance: 

I managed to not test until I was 3 days late for my period (I don't know why I didn't test sooner, I guess I just didn't want to be disappointed and every day that passed without AF gave me confidence). 

If my ovulation date was accurate (I only tracked it on a calendar bc my cycles are very consistent and predictable), then I'm 17 days along! DH and I are so excited for our first! :yipee:


----------



## medic76097

Mia Evan said:


> I have great news to share with you ladies! I got my :bfp:!! :happydance:
> 
> I managed to not test until I was 3 days late for my period (I don't know why I didn't test sooner, I guess I just didn't want to be disappointed and every day that passed without AF gave me confidence).
> 
> If my ovulation date was accurate (I only tracked it on a calendar bc my cycles are very consistent and predictable), then I'm 17 days along! DH and I are so excited for our first! :yipee:

Yeaaaaaaaa!!!
Congrats!! That's :bfp: #2 for us Canadian ladies!!!


----------



## Babylovedream

Congratulations Mia! So happy for you! Send along tips for us compulsive POASers  



Mia Evan said:


> I have great news to share with you ladies! I got my :bfp:!! :happydance:
> 
> I managed to not test until I was 3 days late for my period (I don't know why I didn't test sooner, I guess I just didn't want to be disappointed and every day that passed without AF gave me confidence).
> 
> If my ovulation date was accurate (I only tracked it on a calendar bc my cycles are very consistent and predictable), then I'm 17 days along! DH and I are so excited for our first! :yipee:


----------



## jshislandgirl

So very happy for you Mia!!!!! Yay!!!!!! Congratulations to you both!!!!!!!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hello again ladies, 
So this morning am a little bit confused. I am on CD28 today and AF is not supposed to show up until saturday or tomorrow night. This am I work up with this ''wet'' cm (sorry if tmi), white clear and creamy but def. not sticky. I don't remember this happening with my last pregnancy (ended in mc at 11 weeks). I also have this on and off cramps , have had them for close to ten days now. Yesterday I had a BFN and today am just trying to wait it out and not test but it's so hard, I am so much hoping for a BFP !! Does any of you notice big changes in cm right before af?


----------



## lilosmom

Mia Evan said:


> I have great news to share with you ladies! I got my :bfp:!! :happydance:
> 
> I managed to not test until I was 3 days late for my period (I don't know why I didn't test sooner, I guess I just didn't want to be disappointed and every day that passed without AF gave me confidence).
> 
> If my ovulation date was accurate (I only tracked it on a calendar bc my cycles are very consistent and predictable), then I'm 17 days along! DH and I are so excited for our first! :yipee:

Yeah!!! I'm so very happy for you! I've been checking up on everyone but didn't want to pry too much. Congratulations and wishing you a very healthy and smooth pregnancy.

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies. I am one day from AF and have started cramping... waiting for AF any time now. :( Have had a weird cycle- No BB soreness, feel like I can smell everything, Gagging from smells at work (ugh, last night stale beer and vomit smell at work..yucky) no bloating before AF. Im confused and sad tonight. Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## medic76097

Does anyone else see what I see??
This was done tonight at about 9pm. I did a dollar tree one earlier and -, then this one (FRER) and a faint line???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7692.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7693.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Babylovedream

:thumbup: Hi Medic76097, 

Yes, I see it !!! Congratulations girl! OMG, your BFP IS quite visible! Try again may be tomorrow am and it will be more clear line, but yes, I see it! When is your AF due? 



medic76097 said:


> Does anyone else see what I see??
> This was done tonight at about 9pm. I did a dollar tree one earlier and -, then this one (FRER) and a faint line???


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> :thumbup: Hi Medic76097,
> 
> Yes, I see it !!! Congratulations girl! OMG, your BFP IS quite visible! Try again may be tomorrow am and it will be more clear line, but yes, I see it! When is your AF due?
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see what I see??
> This was done tonight at about 9pm. I did a dollar tree one earlier and -, then this one (FRER) and a faint line???Click to expand...

I am due tonight or tomorrow for AF. Still cramping and this morning I got up and looked at the FRER and the + line was almost gone :( Just a touch of pink left in the + area. So I tested again (not with FMU) and a big BIG :bfn: I dont know what to think. I used an ic extra sensitive and a FRER and both were bone white on the + line section. 

UGH!!! Just sitting back waiting for AF. False positives are a cruel thing :nope:


----------



## Babylovedream

Hey medic76097, 
I am so sorry about the BFN today. I think though that it might be better to do a blood test instead! Hang in there! My AF was due saturday and it's still not here and I am trying not to test because I am tired of BFNs. No any other symptoms either, except may be fatigue! Keep me posted on how it goes. Baby dust to you and me :)

I am due tonight or tomorrow for AF. Still cramping and this morning I got up and looked at the FRER and the + line was almost gone :( Just a touch of pink left in the + area. So I tested again (not with FMU) and a big BIG :bfn: I dont know what to think. I used an ic extra sensitive and a FRER and both were bone white on the + line section. 

UGH!!! Just sitting back waiting for AF. False positives are a cruel thing :nope:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Babylovedream

Hey medic76097, 
I am so sorry about the BFN today. I think though that it might be better to do a blood test instead! That faint line was visible really! 



medic76097 said:


> I am due tonight or tomorrow for AF. Still cramping and this morning I got up and looked at the FRER and the + line was almost gone :( Just a touch of pink left in the + area. So I tested again (not with FMU) and a big BIG :bfn: I dont know what to think. I used an ic extra sensitive and a FRER and both were bone white on the + line section.
> 
> UGH!!! Just sitting back waiting for AF. False positives are a cruel thing :nope:


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> Hey medic76097,
> I am so sorry about the BFN today. I think though that it might be better to do a blood test instead! That faint line was visible really!
> 
> 
> I still have the test and the line is still there. There is color in the middle of the line and the ends closer to the plastic body have faded back to nothing.... but the pink streak in the middle of the + line is STILL THERE. Im going crazy today trying to figure out whats going on. I had not been to the bathroom in about 6 hours when I tested last night, so maybe my second MU wasnt concentrated enough Im grasping at straws :nope:


----------



## Babylovedream

I think it is still possible! I also check for pre-af signs like cm color or amount...mine usually is darker the closer I am to AF! Also may be if yours doesn't show her nose tomorrow you could call the dr and get a blood check. Also may be check your basal body temperature? Good luck and hang in there ! :hugs:




medic76097 said:


> I still have the test and the line is still there. There is color in the middle of the line and the ends closer to the plastic body have faded back to nothing.... but the pink streak in the middle of the + line is STILL THERE. Im going crazy today trying to figure out whats going on. I had not been to the bathroom in about 6 hours when I tested last night, so maybe my second MU wasnt concentrated enough Im grasping at straws :nope:


----------



## lilosmom

Hi Medic - I'm so hopeful for you! It looks good and I see a line so fingers crossed that you've got your positive!!! I'd wait a day or two and test again or like Babylove said, get a blood test. I'll keep checking back to see how you make out. So excited for you!!!


----------



## Dee_H

Sorry you are so confused Medic..that sucks!:hugs: I was due for AF on Saturday but she still hasn't come!! I tested on Saturday but a BFN!! I tested again tonight because I'm too damn impatient to wait until morning and got another BFN. I have a test for the morning so I'm praying!! No symptoms at all...but I didn't have any with Rian so who knows!!:hugs:


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi Dee_H, 
I am in the exact same boat as you! AF was supposed to show on saturday, still hasn't come in a few minutes ago I got another BFN! And I have no symptoms! I am going crazy! And hopeless! Let me know how it goes with you. 
:flower:





Dee_H said:


> Sorry you are so confused Medic..that sucks!:hugs: I was due for AF on Saturday but she still hasn't come!! I tested on Saturday but a BFN!! I tested again tonight because I'm too damn impatient to wait until morning and got another BFN. I have a test for the morning so I'm praying!! No symptoms at all...but I didn't have any with Rian so who knows!!:hugs:


----------



## lilosmom

Good luck to you all! I'm keeping everything crossed that you get your BFPs soon.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Babylovedream

That pretty much sums it up! The only ''potential'' symptom would be bloating but even that is almost gone. I am going to get my blood work done later today and am hoping at this point that AF shows up so I can get on with my life! So tired and lost :nope:


----------



## Hausfrau

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm currently ttc#1 and from Edmonton! :)


----------



## medic76097

Still no AF today. No cramps today either. I have really really sore BBs today and a headache that I cant shake. Bloating is still there too. The sick tummy feeling is more or less gone today but thats ok. I was sick most of the night last night so Ill take a day off lol 
I dont want to go home tomorrow and test just incase AF is just late. Im in such limbo!! I think I might wait till Im really late and test. Then if its negative then I can figure out why. Im still doubtful that I am actually pregnant. I have kinda felt that way since right after O. :( 
I am glad to see that there are some lucky ladies that have been getting their :bfp:!! So exciting for you! 
Welcome Hausfrau!! Im close to where you live! Good luck in your TTC journey!


----------



## Hausfrau

Thanks medic! Good luck to you too! :)

Where in AB are you?


----------



## medic76097

Slave Lake area :)


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Slave Lake area :)


You are close! Hopefully you guys weren't affected by the fires?


----------



## medic76097

At the time we were living in Grande Prairie but even so, we both work for emergency services and were tasked into Slave when the fires started. The smell of smoke still bothers my throat and eyes and the smell of rotting garbage and burnt homes, I swear is still there.


----------



## Hausfrau

Wow, I can't imagine how you must feel. When it hapened my hubby told me to turn on the news as soneone told him the town was on fire, I couldn't believe it! There's not much left of the town now, but a few homes and buisnesses right?


----------



## Babylovedream

Welcome Hausfrau! And lots of baby dust to us all :flower:



Hausfrau said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm currently ttc#1 and from Edmonton! :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Hey Medic, 
Me thinking that sore bbs are a good pg sign :) ! Think positive! 
Update on my end: I spotted (a tiny bit ) earlier today so I think AF is on her way and I guess am out for this month! Arghhhh! 
Keep me posted on how it goes and good luck :hugs:




medic76097 said:


> Still no AF today. No cramps today either. I have really really sore BBs today and a headache that I cant shake. Bloating is still there too. The sick tummy feeling is more or less gone today but thats ok. I was sick most of the night last night so Ill take a day off lol
> I dont want to go home tomorrow and test just incase AF is just late. Im in such limbo!! I think I might wait till Im really late and test. Then if its negative then I can figure out why. Im still doubtful that I am actually pregnant. I have kinda felt that way since right after O. :(
> I am glad to see that there are some lucky ladies that have been getting their :bfp:!! So exciting for you!
> Welcome Hausfrau!! Im close to where you live! Good luck in your TTC journey!


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Welcome Hausfrau! And lots of baby dust to us all :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm currently ttc#1 and from Edmonton! :)Click to expand...


Thank you! :)

The :witch: got me yesterday. I thought this cycle was it, but oh well :wacko: Onto next month! :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:!


----------



## medic76097

Hausfrau said:


> Wow, I can't imagine how you must feel. When it hapened my hubby told me to turn on the news as soneone told him the town was on fire, I couldn't believe it! There's not much left of the town now, but a few homes and buisnesses right?

Actually there was a large number of houses left standing. The issue after the fire in the homes that werent burnt was that the power was left off for a week in the town so all the food and stuff rotted and freezers thawed and leaked all over, hot water tanks backed up and sewage started leaking back into houses. There were a ton of homes that were bulldozed because of that. We were there for some of the clean up and there were cars still in garages that had to be left while the house was torn down do to mold. People had packed their travel trailers thinking that they could leave town in time and the fire came so fast that they didnt have time to pick the trailer up so all their stuff burned in their driveway .... all the photos and family stuff they wanted to save. I was actually very impressed that so many people actually took the time to rescue thier animals :) There were only a few that got spooked and ran off, only to be later rescued and returned.
It was an interesting month for us for sure. Makes you see how fast life can change and you have no control. Just be glad for what you have :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Yes, I remember hearing about the animals! :) I'm a huge animal lover and that was so good to hear :) My furbaby is from the Edmonton Humane Society and she would be one of the first things I would grab in a fire :)

Definatly makes you appreciate everything you have, because it can be taken away in a second.


----------



## Dee_H

Feeling gutted today..AF arrived with venegence this morning:cry: I really thought this was our month. I have never been late..even by a few days. If anything AF usually shows up a day or 2 early. Guess I just pull up my socks and move on! Still sucks though!!!:growlmad:


----------



## medic76097

Sorry to hear that Dee.

Im even more confused today. AF still hasnt shown and Im now TWO days late, which never never never happens, and im still getting :bfn:s????? GRRRRR
My bbs are so sore today, my lower back is terrible, Ive been feeling tired since I woke up. I have lost pretty much all hope at this point but I cant figure out why Im late. DH even commented on the fact that Im late. :( 
I did a CB digital about an hour ago and :bfn:, even though I swore that I wouldnt test. Im doubtful that Im testing with diluted samples. All I had before I tested was a coffee and a glass of water since 6am. 
Im thinking now that stress might be why....


----------



## Hausfrau

Dee_H said:


> Feeling gutted today..AF arrived with venegence this morning:cry: I really thought this was our month. I have never been late..even by a few days. If anything AF usually shows up a day or 2 early. Guess I just pull up my socks and move on! Still sucks though!!!:growlmad:


:( I thought this was our month too. Ugh. :(

I'm originally from Nova Scotia! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Sorry to hear that Dee.
> 
> Im even more confused today. AF still hasnt shown and Im now TWO days late, which never never never happens, and im still getting :bfn:s????? GRRRRR
> My bbs are so sore today, my lower back is terrible, Ive been feeling tired since I woke up. I have lost pretty much all hope at this point but I cant figure out why Im late. DH even commented on the fact that Im late. :(
> I did a CB digital about an hour ago and :bfn:, even though I swore that I wouldnt test. Im doubtful that Im testing with diluted samples. All I had before I tested was a coffee and a glass of water since 6am.
> Im thinking now that stress might be why....


I've had stress delay my AF before...:wacko: Could your dates be off?


----------



## medic76097

I have never had anything delay AF lol. Im not even that stressed about all of this, just anxious to get my :bfp: or AF so I know one way or the other. 
I used O calendars and OPKS this cycle. I actually didnt think that I would get a + OPK at all until I saw the test on CD 15 (Feb 17) then I ran out and got a CB Ov digital test and it was also +. The IC that I was using were way more sensitive (20) compared to the digital ones (40) so I figured that it had to be a + if the CB O test picked it up too. O should happen within 12-36 hours, but maybe it was longer for me. Maybe I Oed on the 19/20th, but still doesnt explain the faint :bfp: a few nights ago. I was super regular, like almost to the hour before I was on the Depo shot and then after I got off it last year it took about five months to sort my body out and I have been a regular 25 day cycle since then with the exception of one cycle that I was 26. Never 27 like this one. I dont even have the bloating that comes with AF or the dull ache in my lower belly that starts the day before. 
Im SOOOOOO confused! Id love to ask my mom if she had late :bfp:s but she would be curious why I was asking since she doesnt know we are trying. lol What a mess!!


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> I have never had anything delay AF lol. Im not even that stressed about all of this, just anxious to get my :bfp: or AF so I know one way or the other.
> I used O calendars and OPKS this cycle. I actually didnt think that I would get a + OPK at all until I saw the test on CD 15 (Feb 17) then I ran out and got a CB Ov digital test and it was also +. The IC that I was using were way more sensitive (20) compared to the digital ones (40) so I figured that it had to be a + if the CB O test picked it up too. O should happen within 12-36 hours, but maybe it was longer for me. Maybe I Oed on the 19/20th, but still doesnt explain the faint :bfp: a few nights ago. I was super regular, like almost to the hour before I was on the Depo shot and then after I got off it last year it took about five months to sort my body out and I have been a regular 25 day cycle since then with the exception of one cycle that I was 26. Never 27 like this one. I dont even have the bloating that comes with AF or the dull ache in my lower belly that starts the day before.
> Im SOOOOOO confused! Id love to ask my mom if she had late :bfp:s but she would be curious why I was asking since she doesnt know we are trying. lol What a mess!!

Hmm, that's strange, are you able to see your Doctor? 

The pill completly messed up my cycles, and a year later they are finally sorted. I used to be super regular too :wacko:

My mum doesn't know we are ttc either, I can't talk to my mum about anything really :wacko: I want to know when she got her :bfp:s or if she had any issues conceiving.


----------



## medic76097

Hmm, that's strange, are you able to see your Doctor? 

The pill completly messed up my cycles, and a year later they are finally sorted. I used to be super regular too :wacko:

My mum doesn't know we are ttc either, I can't talk to my mum about anything really :wacko: I want to know when she got her :bfp:s or if she had any issues conceiving.[/QUOTE]

I have one regular doc up here but Im sure that who ever is on call will be happy to write my the order for blood work. Ill just have to ask. 

Ive been tracking my cycles since Sept so I know Im back to a regular cycle. Or so it seemed for the last 6 months when we werent TTC. Ironic

I am not close with my mom either. I do know that m/c are really frequent in our family on my moms side but I havent hear of a late detection after missed AF. Not really something we talked about lol


----------



## Babylovedream

I hear you well! I thought AF was on her way when I spotted yesterday but no, she didn't really show up. I am still spotting, five days late and not really stressed just a bit confused! When I miscarried at 11 weeks last August, I opted out of D&C and waited it out I didn't have a period until last week on November! I used to be a 28 CD gal but now am somewhere between 28 and 35 days! Except that last two months (Decembre and Jan) I had a 29 CD and was hoping to get back on track. I am pretty sure I O'd on Feb 11 (used OPK that week and I am almost convinced that I did conceive but that something went wrong at some point! This is nothing like I have gone through before, AF is so weird this month I am extremely confused. And I am still getting BFN! DH is disappointed too, all this waiting and all is taking a toll on our patience! My doctor sent me to get blood work and I will go tomorrow, but am feeling so anxious and want to move on! 
Arghhhhhh....... the :witch: is playing her tricks on me :cry: !!! 



medic76097 said:


> I have never had anything delay AF lol. Im not even that stressed about all of this, just anxious to get my :bfp: or AF so I know one way or the other.
> I used O calendars and OPKS this cycle. I actually didnt think that I would get a + OPK at all until I saw the test on CD 15 (Feb 17) then I ran out and got a CB Ov digital test and it was also +. The IC that I was using were way more sensitive (20) compared to the digital ones (40) so I figured that it had to be a + if the CB O test picked it up too. O should happen within 12-36 hours, but maybe it was longer for me. Maybe I Oed on the 19/20th, but still doesnt explain the faint :bfp: a few nights ago. I was super regular, like almost to the hour before I was on the Depo shot and then after I got off it last year it took about five months to sort my body out and I have been a regular 25 day cycle since then with the exception of one cycle that I was 26. Never 27 like this one. I dont even have the bloating that comes with AF or the dull ache in my lower belly that starts the day before.
> Im SOOOOOO confused! Id love to ask my mom if she had late :bfp:s but she would be curious why I was asking since she doesnt know we are trying. lol What a mess!!


----------



## lilosmom

Hey girls, sorry things are seeming to be so messed up for you both this cycle. OH and I had been trying for a while and I had mainly regular cycles (a day or so either way) up until the last 3 months of trying when I went from 29 days to 35 then 26 and spotting the week before??? I'm positive your body plays tricks on you when it knows you want to get pregnant. And unfortunately all AF symptoms are similar to BFP symptoms so there's really no way to know until you get on or the other. I'm really hopeful for you that it'll be positive results.


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi ladies, 
So AF finally showed up this evening, and I am so relieved! Thank you all for the support! Wishing us all a March :bfp: ! 



lilosmom said:


> Hey girls, sorry things are seeming to be so messed up for you both this cycle. OH and I had been trying for a while and I had mainly regular cycles (a day or so either way) up until the last 3 months of trying when I went from 29 days to 35 then 26 and spotting the week before??? I'm positive your body plays tricks on you when it knows you want to get pregnant. And unfortunately all AF symptoms are similar to BFP symptoms so there's really no way to know until you get on or the other. I'm really hopeful for you that it'll be positive results.


----------



## medic76097

I had some blood when I checked my cervix this morning. I figured it was AF starting so I prepared for it and went to work. I just ran to the washroom and NOTHING. Cm but no blood. When I wiped the paper was a light light brown color. Almost not even there. I am having dull achy cramps all day, I feel like I need to stretch my hips but can't and I feel like I've got a major hang over. 
Possible implantation bleeding this late in the cycle? I'm 11 or 12 dpo now.


----------



## lilosmom

Sorry you got AF Babylovedream, onto next cycle and that BFP!

Medic, anything's possible when it comes to our cycles. Good luck and I'll be sending baby vibes your way!


----------



## medic76097

Morning ladies. I guess I have been totally fooled this cycle. AF started this morning. Not a clue what the long cycle was about but just glad the wait is over. I've made a promise to my mental health to not test anymore until I'm late late. DH has agreed to hide and distribute my hpts from now on. Lol. I guess it's a good thing I ordered more opks. I'm going to spend this month getting back into the swing of the gym and eating healthy. Its so odd how this whole ttc thing is such a roller coaster. I really had no idea. Anyway, good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## medic76097

Doc called to confirm blood work.... The :bfp: was an actual positive. He's suggested this was an early m/c. So once again we are back to square one. 
Looking forward to march tho. One of my biggest worries was the thought that I couldnt even get pregnant so even though I would rather be pregnant, I'll take a m/c to calm my fears a tiny bit. We apperantly are doing the right things. Just need a sticky bean!!
Thanks for lending an ear ladies!


----------



## Babylovedream

I am so sorry Medic! At least now we know that faint line was not our imagination! And i know what you mean by the fear of not being able to conceive! I have been there! My mc last august was hard to go through but at least it confirmed I could get pg! Hang in there sweetheart, I am praying for a sticky bean for both of us this March! Keep us posted. :hugs:



medic76097 said:


> Doc called to confirm blood work.... The :bfp: was an actual positive. He's suggested this was an early m/c. So once again we are back to square one.
> Looking forward to march tho. One of my biggest worries was the thought that I couldnt even get pregnant so even though I would rather be pregnant, I'll take a m/c to calm my fears a tiny bit. We apperantly are doing the right things. Just need a sticky bean!!
> Thanks for lending an ear ladies!


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Doc called to confirm blood work.... The :bfp: was an actual positive. He's suggested this was an early m/c. So once again we are back to square one.
> Looking forward to march tho. One of my biggest worries was the thought that I couldnt even get pregnant so even though I would rather be pregnant, I'll take a m/c to calm my fears a tiny bit. We apperantly are doing the right things. Just need a sticky bean!!
> Thanks for lending an ear ladies!

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## BabeCrazed

Hello Canadian Girls!!! 
How are things going this month? I just joined the forum. I am currently ttc child #2, and am 1dpo. I am hoping for a BFP around March 17! Hopefully sitting St. Patty's Day out is going to be well worth it!!!! Good luck


----------



## Hausfrau

BabeCrazed said:


> Hello Canadian Girls!!!
> How are things going this month? I just joined the forum. I am currently ttc child #2, and am 1dpo. I am hoping for a BFP around March 17! Hopefully sitting St. Patty's Day out is going to be well worth it!!!! Good luck

Hello & welcome! :)

Goooood luck this month!


----------



## BabyHopes.

Hi ladies!
Starting a thread for Canadian gals was a GREAT idea :)
I'm really impressed how positive everyone is - with each other, and even more importantly, with themselves! I'm very sorry about all the early MC's and Chemicals in the group, but I'm pulling strength from the positivity. DH and I had one in early Feb, on our second cycle trying. I'm now finally at the point where I can (genuinely) say I'm ok, and that I'm taking it as a positive sign that it happened, and pretty early in our TTC journey. I'd rather go through that early and know at least pg is possible for hubby and I, than spend years not knowing what was going on. I think I'm gearing up for O in the next couple days - assuming the chemical didn't mess my cycle up too much. AF started about 6 days late, so CD1 got pushed back as well, but I'm going to assume I'm still going to O on/around day 14. I don't temp (too difficult with my wonky schedule), but CM and other signs are all pointing towards it being soon. Getting back on the active TTC band wagon has helped me get over what happened in Feb a bit, but also makes me feel a bit guitly at the same time. As long as everything is slowly but surely improving, I'm trying not to worry.

Hope everyone is well, and that March will be kind to us all! I'm set to test (as of right now, I'm sure it'll be sooner - I just invested in a pile of IC's) on March 20th. It's going to be a LONG 2 weeks!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Hausfrau

BabyHopes. said:


> Hi ladies!
> Starting a thread for Canadian gals was a GREAT idea :)
> I'm really impressed how positive everyone is - with each other, and even more importantly, with themselves! I'm very sorry about all the early MC's and Chemicals in the group, but I'm pulling strength from the positivity. DH and I had one in early Feb, on our second cycle trying. I'm now finally at the point where I can (genuinely) say I'm ok, and that I'm taking it as a positive sign that it happened, and pretty early in our TTC journey. I'd rather go through that early and know at least pg is possible for hubby and I, than spend years not knowing what was going on. I think I'm gearing up for O in the next couple days - assuming the chemical didn't mess my cycle up too much. AF started about 6 days late, so CD1 got pushed back as well, but I'm going to assume I'm still going to O on/around day 14. I don't temp (too difficult with my wonky schedule), but CM and other signs are all pointing towards it being soon. Getting back on the active TTC band wagon has helped me get over what happened in Feb a bit, but also makes me feel a bit guitly at the same time. As long as everything is slowly but surely improving, I'm trying not to worry.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, and that March will be kind to us all! I'm set to test (as of right now, I'm sure it'll be sooner - I just invested in a pile of IC's) on March 20th. It's going to be a LONG 2 weeks!
> 
> Take care everyone!

Yes this is a great thread! :)


I've never had a positive pregnancy test yet, but I'm hopeful! :)

Good luck! :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Welcome BabyHopes :) and lots of baby dust too! I also live in Ottawa. 
I have been temping for the last 3 weeks and try to do it around the time I wake up, though my schedule is all over the place like yours, I know it's probably flawed but I am hoping it will eventually show a pattern in a few months. 







BabyHopes. said:


> Hi ladies!
> Starting a thread for Canadian gals was a GREAT idea :)
> I'm really impressed how positive everyone is - with each other, and even more importantly, with themselves! I'm very sorry about all the early MC's and Chemicals in the group, but I'm pulling strength from the positivity. DH and I had one in early Feb, on our second cycle trying. I'm now finally at the point where I can (genuinely) say I'm ok, and that I'm taking it as a positive sign that it happened, and pretty early in our TTC journey. I'd rather go through that early and know at least pg is possible for hubby and I, than spend years not knowing what was going on. I think I'm gearing up for O in the next couple days - assuming the chemical didn't mess my cycle up too much. AF started about 6 days late, so CD1 got pushed back as well, but I'm going to assume I'm still going to O on/around day 14. I don't temp (too difficult with my wonky schedule), but CM and other signs are all pointing towards it being soon. Getting back on the active TTC band wagon has helped me get over what happened in Feb a bit, but also makes me feel a bit guitly at the same time. As long as everything is slowly but surely improving, I'm trying not to worry.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, and that March will be kind to us all! I'm set to test (as of right now, I'm sure it'll be sooner - I just invested in a pile of IC's) on March 20th. It's going to be a LONG 2 weeks!
> 
> Take care everyone!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hello and Welcome :flower:
This is a great place to spend the TWW time! 




BabeCrazed said:


> Hello Canadian Girls!!!
> How are things going this month? I just joined the forum. I am currently ttc child #2, and am 1dpo. I am hoping for a BFP around March 17! Hopefully sitting St. Patty's Day out is going to be well worth it!!!! Good luck


----------



## medic76097

Afternoon Ladies!!
Glad to see that everyone is doing well. Is anyone going to try anything new this cycle?? Anyone testing soon?? 
UPDATES UPDATES!! Please ;)
I finally got the PreSeed I ordered. Im going to use it this time around with my OPK's (Ive ordered 100 more.. lol It will feed my POAS addiction). I have also discovered the Egg Meets Sperm Plan. Sounds like its a good idea... and since I dont really have to convince DH to :sex: every other day, Im sure it will work out just great for both of us. DHs birthday is this month, which is also the day Im set to O, so maybe we will get some sticky bean birthday dust.


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Afternoon Ladies!!
> Glad to see that everyone is doing well. Is anyone going to try anything new this cycle?? Anyone testing soon??
> UPDATES UPDATES!! Please ;)
> I finally got the PreSeed I ordered. Im going to use it this time around with my OPK's (Ive ordered 100 more.. lol It will feed my POAS addiction). I have also discovered the Egg Meets Sperm Plan. Sounds like its a good idea... and since I dont really have to convince DH to :sex: every other day, Im sure it will work out just great for both of us. DHs birthday is this month, which is also the day Im set to O, so maybe we will get some sticky bean birthday dust.

This cycle I am also trying preseed! I also have a huge stack of opks ready to go! :)


----------



## medic76097

This cycle I am also trying preseed! I also have a huge stack of opks ready to go! :)[/QUOTE]

Last cycle it got a little out of control... I had IC opks and I bought a ClearBlue Digital OPK as well to confirm. I bought a batch of 100 ICs and was left with maybe MAYBE 15 at the end. lol DH started calling my OPKs my "little scrapbooking project" cause I was taping them onto a sheet of cardboard to keep and compare. He would call and ask how the scrapbooking went today and if I was a chicken yet.. as in making an egg. Smart ass lol


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> This cycle I am also trying preseed! I also have a huge stack of opks ready to go! :)

 Last cycle it got a little out of control... I had IC opks and I bought a ClearBlue Digital OPK as well to confirm. I bought a batch of 100 ICs and was left with maybe MAYBE 15 at the end. lol DH started calling my OPKs my "little scrapbooking project" cause I was taping them onto a sheet of cardboard to keep and compare. He would call and ask how the scrapbooking went today and if I was a chicken yet.. as in making an egg. Smart ass lol[/QUOTE]

LOL 

I have at least a hundred too, I thought I was the only one! :)

Your fur babies are so cute! :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi girls, 
This cycle i am on preseed too. My AF just ended and I have ordered a bunch of OPKs, they are in the mail as we speak! I am also temping my BBT because I suspect that my Ov happens at very different moments of my cycle each month and I want to know what are the patterns as well as lutheal phase. 
Is it me or we all sound like we are pregnancy experts? :dohh: 
Meanwhile, wishing us all lots of baby :dust: 



medic76097 said:


> This cycle I am also trying preseed! I also have a huge stack of opks ready to go! :)

Last cycle it got a little out of control... I had IC opks and I bought a ClearBlue Digital OPK as well to confirm. I bought a batch of 100 ICs and was left with maybe MAYBE 15 at the end. lol DH started calling my OPKs my "little scrapbooking project" cause I was taping them onto a sheet of cardboard to keep and compare. He would call and ask how the scrapbooking went today and if I was a chicken yet.. as in making an egg. Smart ass lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> Hi girls,
> This cycle i am on preseed too. My AF just ended and I have ordered a bunch of OPKs, they are in the mail as we speak! I am also temping my BBT because I suspect that my Ov happens at very different moments of my cycle each month and I want to know what are the patterns as well as lutheal phase.
> Is it me or we all sound like we are pregnancy experts? :dohh:
> Meanwhile, wishing us all lots of baby :dust:
> 
> I wish I was an expert. I could figure out the easy way to get PG!! lol DH says one more crazy pee on a stick/preseed/cm checking cycle, then hes not allowing it next month (yeah, right... lol What ever I want, he always goes along with) He thinks the answer is a weekend away, with a really drunk night of wild crazy :sex: and BAM! Pregnant!! He figures (jokingly) that thats how all the women get pregnant. Such an ass sometimes. lol
> I know that hes just happy to be getting :sex: on a regular basis, regardless of what my master plan is.


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Babylovedream said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> This cycle i am on preseed too. My AF just ended and I have ordered a bunch of OPKs, they are in the mail as we speak! I am also temping my BBT because I suspect that my Ov happens at very different moments of my cycle each month and I want to know what are the patterns as well as lutheal phase.
> Is it me or we all sound like we are pregnancy experts? :dohh:
> Meanwhile, wishing us all lots of baby :dust:
> 
> I wish I was an expert. I could figure out the easy way to get PG!! lol DH says one more crazy pee on a stick/preseed/cm checking cycle, then hes not allowing it next month (yeah, right... lol What ever I want, he always goes along with) He thinks the answer is a weekend away, with a really drunk night of wild crazy :sex: and BAM! Pregnant!! He figures (jokingly) that thats how all the women get pregnant. Such an ass sometimes. lol
> I know that hes just happy to be getting :sex: on a regular basis, regardless of what my master plan is.
> 
> I wish you were an expert too, then you could also give us tips!! :)
> 
> As crazy as it sounds your DH is right! How many times have you heard of people getting knocked up after getting drunk (snooki is a good example -- never thought I would ever say that!!) or after one night?Click to expand...


----------



## Babylovedream

I just love (to be taken mildly) how we love examining every little thing about us, in the hope to see the signs. My previous :bfp:, (unplanned but we were happy anyway) I had no idea I was pg until weeks late and morning sickness! MC devastated me! And now that I really want it, nothing! :witch:

Medic, your DH sounds like mine. My DH is just so happy for the lots of :sex:, but I also think it's because we try hard to make it as fun as possible so it doesn't look like we are doing it because I want to get pg! (Sorry if too personal info here--but what isn't personal on this forum anyway? )

Thanks ladies for keeping this thread up and running :) Praying for strong and sticky :spermy: & baby :dust: to us all!


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> I just love (to be taken mildly) how we love examining every little thing about us, in the hope to see the signs. My previous :bfp:, (unplanned but we were happy anyway) I had no idea I was pg until weeks late and morning sickness! MC devastated me! And now that I really want it, nothing! :witch:
> 
> Medic, your DH sounds like mine. My DH is just so happy for the lots of :sex:, but I also think it's because we try hard to make it as fun as possible so it doesn't look like we are doing it because I want to get pg! (Sorry if too personal info here--but what isn't personal on this forum anyway? )
> 
> Thanks ladies for keeping this thread up and running :) Praying for strong and sticky :spermy: & baby :dust: to us all!

Sorry for your loss :hugs: How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Babylovedream

Thank you for your kindness. :flower: I had the misscarriage in August last year and we have been trying back again since November. I went to see the Dr yesterday and she ordered an ultrasound and some blood work, she wants to put me on meds if necessary, to help OV come fast! I am so tired of waiting! :cry:



Hausfrau said:


> Sorry for your loss :hugs: How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Thank you for your kindness. :flower: I had the misscarriage in August last year and we have been trying back again since November. I went to see the Dr yesterday and she ordered an ultrasound and some blood work, she wants to put me on meds if necessary, to help OV come fast! I am so tired of waiting! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs: How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

Good luck! :)


----------



## Dee_H

Hausfrau said:


> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Feeling gutted today..AF arrived with venegence this morning:cry: I really thought this was our month. I have never been late..even by a few days. If anything AF usually shows up a day or 2 early. Guess I just pull up my socks and move on! Still sucks though!!!:growlmad:
> 
> 
> :( I thought this was our month too. Ugh. :(
> 
> I'm originally from Nova Scotia! :)Click to expand...


Where abouts in NS? I'm originally from Guysborough County but have lived in Truro for the past 15 years.
Well DH and I DTD last night and I noticed EWCM today...gonna get at him again tonight!!!lol


----------



## Dee_H

Oh Medic...I just read about your loss...so sorry hun. Will be wishing extra baby dust to you!:hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

Dee_H said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Feeling gutted today..AF arrived with venegence this morning:cry: I really thought this was our month. I have never been late..even by a few days. If anything AF usually shows up a day or 2 early. Guess I just pull up my socks and move on! Still sucks though!!!:growlmad:
> 
> 
> :( I thought this was our month too. Ugh. :(
> 
> I'm originally from Nova Scotia! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where abouts in NS? I'm originally from Guysborough County but have lived in Truro for the past 15 years.
> Well DH and I DTD last night and I noticed EWCM today...gonna get at him again tonight!!!lolClick to expand...

Halifax - I haven't been home in ages, but am visiting ths summer! :)


----------



## newfiekat

Im from Newfoundland :)


----------



## Hausfrau

newfiekat said:


> Im from Newfoundland :)

Hi! :) I've been to Newfoundland once and enjoyed it. :)


----------



## medic76097

Dee_H said:


> Oh Medic...I just read about your loss...so sorry hun. Will be wishing extra baby dust to you!:hugs:

Thank you! Im looking forward to moving on and getting a sticky bean this month! Hope you get yours too. Have fun ;)


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Oh Medic...I just read about your loss...so sorry hun. Will be wishing extra baby dust to you!:hugs:
> 
> Thank you! Im looking forward to moving on and getting a sticky bean this month! Hope you get yours too. Have fun ;)Click to expand...

Good luck medic! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! :)


----------



## Dee_H

newfiekat said:


> Im from Newfoundland :)

I love Newfoundland..my hubby is from there..Grand Falls-Windsor.


----------



## newfiekat

I think its awesome :) I do love Nova Scotia as well. My sister lives in the Annapolis Valley Area. Gorgeous place!


----------



## medic76097

I got my + OPK today around 3pm!!!!!
Time for Operation SMEP to start!! I am so excited its a bit silly. Ive been back at the gym, using OPKs/PreSeed/every other day method, and in general feeling pretty happy this month. Its DHs birthday this weekend too, so maybe a little birthday luck mixed with some Irish luckiness (Hes also Irish.. lol) will mean that we get our sticky bean this month. 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Babylovedream

Good luck Medic! 
My month is quite off again, with temperatures all over the place! I have been OPKing for the last four days and got negatives but feel like OV is around the corner if it hasn't happened yet! Sorry for tmi, but I wanted to ask a question about CM if any of you is monitoring theirs. I had one EWCM four days ago, (one time) and lots of milky lotion for the following days, and still do. OPK says negative and temperatures dropped quite low today (36.31C), is this normal before or after ovulation? 
DH was away since last wednesday so I am trying to convince myself that OV hasn't happened and that we still have a chance today or tomorrow, bleh!! My ovulation calculated date is supposed to be in three days but who knows? 
Any input is welcome. I hope everyone else is doing well. 



medic76097 said:


> I got my + OPK today around 3pm!!!!!
> Time for Operation SMEP to start!! I am so excited its a bit silly. Ive been back at the gym, using OPKs/PreSeed/every other day method, and in general feeling pretty happy this month. Its DHs birthday this weekend too, so maybe a little birthday luck mixed with some Irish luckiness (Hes also Irish.. lol) will mean that we get our sticky bean this month.
> 
> How is everyone else doing??


----------



## trying4four

Hi :hi: Another Canuck here! I'm from B.C.
Waiting to test on St. Patrick's day.
:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> I got my + OPK today around 3pm!!!!!
> Time for Operation SMEP to start!! I am so excited its a bit silly. Ive been back at the gym, using OPKs/PreSeed/every other day method, and in general feeling pretty happy this month. Its DHs birthday this weekend too, so maybe a little birthday luck mixed with some Irish luckiness (Hes also Irish.. lol) will mean that we get our sticky bean this month.
> 
> How is everyone else doing??

I'm Irish too! Let's hope March is lucky for us!!


----------



## Hausfrau

trying4four said:


> Hi :hi: Another Canuck here! I'm from B.C.
> Waiting to test on St. Patrick's day.
> :dust: to you all!!


Hi! Good luck & :dust: to you too!! :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Welcome ! 



trying4four said:


> Hi :hi: Another Canuck here! I'm from B.C.
> Waiting to test on St. Patrick's day.
> :dust: to you all!!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi there, 
So for the first time in seven months, I got a positive OPK this morning. :yipee: I am going to test again this afternoon to confirm, but I am very much excited! Lots of :sex: today and tomorrow and hoping for a sticky bean! How are things with you? Medic, Hausfrau?


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Hi there,
> So for the first time in seven months, I got a positive OPK this morning. :yipee: I am going to test again this afternoon to confirm, but I am very much excited! Lots of :sex: today and tomorrow and hoping for a sticky bean! How are things with you? Medic, Hausfrau?

Yay! :) Grab DH and :sex:! Lol :)

Me? I'm not doing as well I had spotting that is turning into bleeding...I'm not due for AF for awhile :(


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> Hi there,
> So for the first time in seven months, I got a positive OPK this morning. :yipee: I am going to test again this afternoon to confirm, but I am very much excited! Lots of :sex: today and tomorrow and hoping for a sticky bean! How are things with you? Medic, Hausfrau?

So exciting!! Hopeful for you this month!! I had a light + last month that I was excited about then yesterday I got a dark dark dark +, so Im hoping that I had a really strong surge and we can make a birthday baby for DH (Birthday is on monday!!) Im so glad you stuck with it and kept testing for the 7 months! Thats such a positive thing to finally see, Im sure! Good luck!

I think I am 1DPO... My OPKs have faded back to dull pink lines. I was getting strong +s from 9am to about 10pm yesterday then checked a few times today and -... so Im hoping that I Oed late last night or early this morning. Super conveinent since we have been :sex:ing for the last three nights in a row. I know that on the SMEP that you are to :sex: every other night till a positive OPK, then the night of/after/and third night then off for one and go for one more after that... but I was feeling a bit frisky the night before my + opk and I lured him into it. lol :blush: We plan on the next two nights again, just to follow the plan anyway. Im feeling really good about this month and not really sure why. 

Good luck with your :sex: lol I guess we will be testing about the same time too?? AF is due on March 29th for me. I go for some dental work on the 23rd, which is 9DPO, so I might might might test that morning to see, even tho I know that its early.


----------



## lilosmom

Just trying to stay in the loop with you ladies. Hoping the "luck of the Irish" is with you all, whether your Irish or not!

Hausfrau, have you checked with your dr about the bleeding? Could it be implantation??? Hope you're doing well regardless.

Let's go TEAM CANADA BABY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hausfrau

I can't see my Doc until April :( I called a nurse line and was told if I have cramping or if the spotting gets excessive to take it seriously. I'm trying to wait it out at home until my Doc appointment unless sonething changes. They did ask if I took a pregnancy test...would so much spotting mean anything though???

Other than that I am good, thanks! :) How are you?


----------



## Babylovedream

I am so sorry Hausfrau! Yeah, i think it would be a good idea to go to ER if the bleeding gets heavy. May be you miscarried and you didn't know you were pg? I hope this is just a scare and things will get back to normal tomorrow. Keep us posted and stay positive. Sending you positive vibes  





Hausfrau said:


> I can't see my Doc until April :( I called a nurse line and was told if I have cramping or if the spotting gets excessive to take it seriously. I'm trying to wait it out at home until my Doc appointment unless sonething changes. They did ask if I took a pregnancy test...would so much spotting mean anything though???
> 
> Other than that I am good, thanks! :) How are you?


----------



## lilosmom

I'm not sure about the spotting, I didn't have implantation bleeding with either pregnancy so not sure what to expect. I had started spotting a week or so before getting my period the last few months before getting pregnant this time which had never happened in my life so had been quite worried about that but apparently stress can cause that which I'm sure was the case for me. It was so emotionally difficult this time trying to get pregnant that I was a complete basket case. I hope it's nothing serious for you but having to wait until April would be horrible. I'm not a patient person so I'm sure I'd be going to see someone sooner than that.

AFM I'm still awaiting my doctor's appointment to hear our baby's heartbeat. I think once that happens I'll be much more reassured that the weight I'm putting on is due to the fact that I'm growing a life and not to the fact that I can't stop eating. We did have an early dating ultra sound and got to see a little bean at 6 weeks and there was a flicker of a heartbeat at the time but it seem so long ago now that I'm really looking forward to next week's appointment. 

Sending positive thoughts your way. If you want a child bad enough there's always a way to go about having your dream come true. I hope it works out sooner than later for you. I'll check in again soon to see how you're doing. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Hausfrau

lilosmom said:


> I'm not sure about the spotting, I didn't have implantation bleeding with either pregnancy so not sure what to expect. I had started spotting a week or so before getting my period the last few months before getting pregnant this time which had never happened in my life so had been quite worried about that but apparently stress can cause that which I'm sure was the case for me. It was so emotionally difficult this time trying to get pregnant that I was a complete basket case. I hope it's nothing serious for you but having to wait until April would be horrible. I'm not a patient person so I'm sure I'd be going to see someone sooner than that.
> 
> AFM I'm still awaiting my doctor's appointment to hear our baby's heartbeat. I think once that happens I'll be much more reassured that the weight I'm putting on is due to the fact that I'm growing a life and not to the fact that I can't stop eating. We did have an early dating ultra sound and got to see a little bean at 6 weeks and there was a flicker of a heartbeat at the time but it seem so long ago now that I'm really looking forward to next week's appointment.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts your way. If you want a child bad enough there's always a way to go about having your dream come true. I hope it works out sooner than later for you. I'll check in again soon to see how you're doing. Have a good weekend!

You are too sweet, thank you! :)

I am very impatient and will probably go to a walk-in in the interim just so I know what is going on. :)

Congratulations on your pregnancy! :) At your next appointment will you get a better chance to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## lilosmom

I think that's a fantastic idea. Please let me know how you make out, my fingers will be crossed that all is well.

The ultra sound was done at a clinic and they didn't have sound on the machine so we couldn't hear any heartbeat, just see the picture of a bean shape with a flicker of heart. My next appointment will be to see my doctor and I should be 12 1/2 weeks so I'm hopeful a doppler will pick up a heartbeat (depending on where baby sits in relation to the placenta). We heard my daughter at just past 10 weeks so I'm really hoping I'll get to hear something by the 12 week mark.


----------



## Hausfrau

lilosmom said:


> I think that's a fantastic idea. Please let me know how you make out, my fingers will be crossed that all is well.
> 
> The ultra sound was done at a clinic and they didn't have sound on the machine so we couldn't hear any heartbeat, just see the picture of a bean shape with a flicker of heart. My next appointment will be to see my doctor and I should be 12 1/2 weeks so I'm hopeful a doppler will pick up a heartbeat (depending on where baby sits in relation to the placenta). We heard my daughter at just past 10 weeks so I'm really hoping I'll get to hear something by the 12 week mark.

Will do, thank you! :)

Hopefully you can hear your LO's hearbeat! How exciting! :) Does your DH go to your appointments with you? Will you find out the gender when you are able to? So many questions!! Lol


----------



## lilosmom

Thanks! My hubby went to all my appointments with the first but due to a change in scheduling last minute he won't be able to make this appointment. Thank god for technology, I can record the sound and video on my phone and send it to him right away. It's not the same but it's as close as we'll get this time. We have no intention of finding out the sex of the baby. Didn't with the first but knew right away it was a girl (gut instinct) but this time I'm not sure. Most of the time I think it'll be a boy but I guess we'll find out at delivery. There aren't too many times in life you get to be truly surprised, this is one of the biggest and best so wouldn't want to find out early. Any gender specific baby items can be purchased after baby comes anyway.


----------



## Hausfrau

lilosmom said:


> Thanks! My hubby went to all my appointments with the first but due to a change in scheduling last minute he won't be able to make this appointment. Thank god for technology, I can record the sound and video on my phone and send it to him right away. It's not the same but it's as close as we'll get this time. We have no intention of finding out the sex of the baby. Didn't with the first but knew right away it was a girl (gut instinct) but this time I'm not sure. Most of the time I think it'll be a boy but I guess we'll find out at delivery. There aren't too many times in life you get to be truly surprised, this is one of the biggest and best so wouldn't want to find out early. Any gender specific baby items can be purchased after baby comes anyway.

Aww, at least you can record it for him :) 

True! I always say I would want to find out the gender but really how many times do you get a surprise like that! :) If you end up having a boy I'm sure he could wear his sister's hand me downs for awhile! Hehe He'll never remember unless you tell him!! :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi Medic, 
I meant to write back on this message but I didn't have time! Thanks again for the note. Yeah, no seven months wasn't easy....my cycles were off after the miscarriage, and DH works away from home often which doesn't help with timing! But I am hoping that this time I got it right! 

I think you are doing the right thing by BDing for as many times as you can. I am doing the same here! 

It's funny but i am also feeling positive for this time! AF is due April 1st (if I am still at 32 CD) This time i intend to wait the full two weeks, but then again, that is what I tell myself every month! Sending you lots of positive vibes, and good luck! 





medic76097 said:


> Babylovedream said:
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> So for the first time in seven months, I got a positive OPK this morning. :yipee: I am going to test again this afternoon to confirm, but I am very much excited! Lots of :sex: today and tomorrow and hoping for a sticky bean! How are things with you? Medic, Hausfrau?
> 
> So exciting!! Hopeful for you this month!! I had a light + last month that I was excited about then yesterday I got a dark dark dark +, so Im hoping that I had a really strong surge and we can make a birthday baby for DH (Birthday is on monday!!) Im so glad you stuck with it and kept testing for the 7 months! Thats such a positive thing to finally see, Im sure! Good luck!
> 
> I think I am 1DPO... My OPKs have faded back to dull pink lines. I was getting strong +s from 9am to about 10pm yesterday then checked a few times today and -... so Im hoping that I Oed late last night or early this morning. Super conveinent since we have been :sex:ing for the last three nights in a row. I know that on the SMEP that you are to :sex: every other night till a positive OPK, then the night of/after/and third night then off for one and go for one more after that... but I was feeling a bit frisky the night before my + opk and I lured him into it. lol :blush: We plan on the next two nights again, just to follow the plan anyway. Im feeling really good about this month and not really sure why.
> 
> Good luck with your :sex: lol I guess we will be testing about the same time too?? AF is due on March 29th for me. I go for some dental work on the 23rd, which is 9DPO, so I might might might test that morning to see, even tho I know that its early.Click to expand...


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi Hausfrau, 
I wanted to check in and see how everything is going. Did you end up going to a clinic? I hope you are better and that the bleeding stopped. Keep us posted and good luck! 



Hausfrau said:


> You are too sweet, thank you! :)
> 
> I am very impatient and will probably go to a walk-in in the interim just so I know what is going on. :)
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy! :) At your next appointment will you get a better chance to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Hi Hausfrau,
> I wanted to check in and see how everything is going. Did you end up going to a clinic? I hope you are better and that the bleeding stopped. Keep us posted and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> You are too sweet, thank you! :)
> 
> I am very impatient and will probably go to a walk-in in the interim just so I know what is going on. :)
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy! :) At your next appointment will you get a better chance to hear the heartbeat?Click to expand...

Thank you for thinking of me :)

It's letting up so I'm not as worried, but plan on visiting a walk in on Monday if there is still even a bit of spotting as I'm on day 5 now :wacko:


----------



## Babylovedream

I am so glad it's easing up! I think it was implantation bleeding may be? How far are you from AF?


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> I am so glad it's easing up! I think it was implantation bleeding may be? How far are you from AF?

I hope so, but I can't seem to get a clear idea on what IB looks like, some say it's pink and others brown...soo confusing! A few ladies thought it may be ovulation spotting as well. Have you experienced either?

At the start of spotting I was a little under two weeks from AF.


----------



## Babylovedream

I have had implantation bleeding before but it's not that much of bleeding really! And it was not red but rather light pink and it lasts a few hours not days! I have never had ovulation spotting, I am of those who have crazy ovulation pains! If it has stopped am sure it's nothing serious! Or may be good news on the way! Stay positive. 
Things are a little confusing with me too. I had a positive OPK :test: on friday, a negative on saturday and a positive again today, I don't know what that means. But we have :sex:'d twice every day since Friday and plan on that again tonight. I want to cover all my bases! What a rollercoaster! 



Hausfrau said:


> I hope so, but I can't seem to get a clear idea on what IB looks like, some say it's pink and others brown...soo confusing! A few ladies thought it may be ovulation spotting as well. Have you experienced either?
> 
> At the start of spotting I was a little under two weeks from AF.


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> I have had implantation bleeding before but it's not that much of bleeding really! And it was not red but rather light pink and it lasts a few hours not days! I have never had ovulation spotting, I am of those who have crazy ovulation pains! If it has stopped am sure it's nothing serious! Or may be good news on the way! Stay positive.
> Things are a little confusing with me too. I had a positive OPK :test: on friday, a negative on saturday and a positive again today, I don't know what that means. But we have :sex:'d twice every day since Friday and plan on that again tonight. I want to cover all my bases! What a rollercoaster!
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I hope so, but I can't seem to get a clear idea on what IB looks like, some say it's pink and others brown...soo confusing! A few ladies thought it may be ovulation spotting as well. Have you experienced either?
> 
> At the start of spotting I was a little under two weeks from AF.Click to expand...

Thanks :)

Hmm, I'm not sure! I've heard of getting a negative one day and then a definatly positive the next day..but not a negative in between two positives. At least you are covering your bases by BD anyway! Good luck!!! :dust:!!


----------



## medic76097

Hi girls! 
Just checking in! Im feeling pretty good about March, hopefully everyone else is too! 
I am 5 DPO today and have been getting light cramping since 3DPO and today my belly is really really bloated. BBs are a little tender, next to no CM, and my back is still on fire. Hope it is all signs pointing to good things to come!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi Medic, 
Very excited for you ! Hopefully you will get a :bfp: soon! 
Things are ok, I had a terrible stomach bug two days ago but am well now. 
I think I ovulated this Sunday or yesterday if I was late and I had been BD'ing like it's nobody's business, so I am hoping I am covered too! Are you charting your temps? I am charting and so far my temps (on fertilityfriend) are looking good, they have been up since yesterday which I am hoping stays that way! 
I have no CM either but so far no other signs than the temps. I hope it works out for both of us. God knows we could use a sticky bean! Take care and let us know how things go. 
:dust:






medic76097 said:


> Hi girls!
> Just checking in! Im feeling pretty good about March, hopefully everyone else is too!
> I am 5 DPO today and have been getting light cramping since 3DPO and today my belly is really really bloated. BBs are a little tender, next to no CM, and my back is still on fire. Hope it is all signs pointing to good things to come!
> Good luck everyone!


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> Hi Medic,
> Very excited for you ! Hopefully you will get a :bfp: soon!
> Things are ok, I had a terrible stomach bug two days ago but am well now.
> I think I ovulated this Sunday or yesterday if I was late and I had been BD'ing like it's nobody's business, so I am hoping I am covered too! Are you charting your temps? I am charting and so far my temps (on fertilityfriend) are looking good, they have been up since yesterday which I am hoping stays that way!
> I have no CM either but so far no other signs than the temps. I hope it works out for both of us. God knows we could use a sticky bean! Take care and let us know how things go.
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Hi!! No I cant temp. I find it impossible with shift work. I pretend to take it when I remember, meaning that I take it when Im first out of the shower in the morning or in the afternoon when I remember or try to take it while my partner at work and I are driving to an ambulance call... lol So, I guess not really. I have never given it enough time to figure out what a base line for me is. We :sex: on CD 13/14/15/16 and I got my + OPK on CD 14 sooooo I hope that it was all that we needed. PreSeed is the new go to lube in our house as well so Im hoping that helped things along too. I got some really thin and stretchy CM on CD15 as well, so I also hope that my body is finally sorted out after that terrible Depo shot. Im not convinced that the CM thing is a big deal. There have been alot of women that say they are dry when getting their :bfp: so Im not too worried. DHs birthday was on Monday and he asked if we could make a birthday baby for him, that he didnt want presents. lol I told him that I would get him a birthday baby and he could have it around Christmas as a Christmas present. ;)


----------



## Babylovedream

That is so nice that you had a baby gift for your hubby! Wishing our dreams come true  Take care





medic76097 said:


> Hi!! No I cant temp. I find it impossible with shift work. I pretend to take it when I remember, meaning that I take it when Im first out of the shower in the morning or in the afternoon when I remember or try to take it while my partner at work and I are driving to an ambulance call... lol So, I guess not really. I have never given it enough time to figure out what a base line for me is. We :sex: on CD 13/14/15/16 and I got my + OPK on CD 14 sooooo I hope that it was all that we needed. PreSeed is the new go to lube in our house as well so Im hoping that helped things along too. I got some really thin and stretchy CM on CD15 as well, so I also hope that my body is finally sorted out after that terrible Depo shot. Im not convinced that the CM thing is a big deal. There have been alot of women that say they are dry when getting their :bfp: so Im not too worried. DHs birthday was on Monday and he asked if we could make a birthday baby for him, that he didnt want presents. lol I told him that I would get him a birthday baby and he could have it around Christmas as a Christmas present. ;)


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies!! Hope everything is going well for everyone. Im spending the morning catching up on all the threads and staying out of the blistering cold weather that has rolled in. Yuck!! Im hoping that the +10 they promised, is right around the corner!
Id love some updates on everyone! Even Lilosmom.. If anyone can lure her out of the 1st tri threads ;)
Currently I am 7 DPO. Ticker is wrong and I Oed one day early. The cramping that I was having is gone and I get little twinges a few times a day now. My nipples were itchy for the first few days but now they are just achy inside if that makes sense. Im super bloated and I hope thats not just from gaining some weight or something silly. I usually get AF blaoting a day before, but this is closer to my bellybutton. It looks like a little baby bump already, so Im hoping!! Im trying really hard not to work myself up and analyze every little thing. Its not really working out so much. Im hyper aware of my body lately and it kind of sucks. Ive been having some tummy issues too. Seems like there is alot more food that isnt agreeing with me. Doesnt make my tummy sore but I spend some long visits in the washroom and actually had to get up last night because of it. :( 
My last peice of randomness is the emotional basketcase that I have become. I cried all day yesterday for really no good reason. I thought that it might be a bit of depression creeping back in, but it wasnt the same hopeless panic feeling. I was just crying.. and not sure why. lol Again this morning after a text from my cousin that she had her baby girl last night. Wierd hey?? lol 

Wating to here all about the rest of you!!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi Medic, 
It's so good to read you here especially since I am going pretty much through the same thing as you! So i am 7dpo too, (one day after you) and just out of nowhere I had the worst stomach bug ever this past Sunday. At first I thought it was this salmonella thing going on in Ottawa but a visit to the doctors reassured me. Since sunday, I have been having tummy issues of all kind! So I am not sure if this heavy bloating, lower abdomen cramps are more linked to that or to possible and so much hoped for pregnancy! I am not eating well, feeling exhausted, and I am so emotional! 
And next to that, I am kind of a bitch to DH these days! I have been snapping on him out of nowhere for little things that usually don't annoy me but I can't seem to get over them! 
I don't have any other signs though, boobs are normal, and CM is creamy which is usual for me I guess. 
I am holding my breath still because I had what I think was implantation dip, when my temp went very low yesterday! I don't want to think about it too much because i hate being disappointed AGAIN but I am really really hoping this is my month! 
I wish the same for you too! OMG our babies would be the same birthday!! Keep me posted! 
And where are the rest of you ladies? Hausfrau? Lilosmom? Any update? 
Sending positive vibes your way! 





medic76097 said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope everything is going well for everyone. Im spending the morning catching up on all the threads and staying out of the blistering cold weather that has rolled in. Yuck!! Im hoping that the +10 they promised, is right around the corner!
> Id love some updates on everyone! Even Lilosmom.. If anyone can lure her out of the 1st tri threads ;)
> Currently I am 7 DPO. Ticker is wrong and I Oed one day early. The cramping that I was having is gone and I get little twinges a few times a day now. My nipples were itchy for the first few days but now they are just achy inside if that makes sense. Im super bloated and I hope thats not just from gaining some weight or something silly. I usually get AF blaoting a day before, but this is closer to my bellybutton. It looks like a little baby bump already, so Im hoping!! Im trying really hard not to work myself up and analyze every little thing. Its not really working out so much. Im hyper aware of my body lately and it kind of sucks. Ive been having some tummy issues too. Seems like there is alot more food that isnt agreeing with me. Doesnt make my tummy sore but I spend some long visits in the washroom and actually had to get up last night because of it. :(
> My last peice of randomness is the emotional basketcase that I have become. I cried all day yesterday for really no good reason. I thought that it might be a bit of depression creeping back in, but it wasnt the same hopeless panic feeling. I was just crying.. and not sure why. lol Again this morning after a text from my cousin that she had her baby girl last night. Wierd hey?? lol
> 
> Wating to here all about the rest of you!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Hi Medic,
> It's so good to read you here especially since I am going pretty much through the same thing as you! So i am 7dpo too, (one day after you) and just out of nowhere I had the worst stomach bug ever this past Sunday. At first I thought it was this salmonella thing going on in Ottawa but a visit to the doctors reassured me. Since sunday, I have been having tummy issues of all kind! So I am not sure if this heavy bloating, lower abdomen cramps are more linked to that or to possible and so much hoped for pregnancy! I am not eating well, feeling exhausted, and I am so emotional!
> And next to that, I am kind of a bitch to DH these days! I have been snapping on him out of nowhere for little things that usually don't annoy me but I can't seem to get over them!
> I don't have any other signs though, boobs are normal, and CM is creamy which is usual for me I guess.
> I am holding my breath still because I had what I think was implantation dip, when my temp went very low yesterday! I don't want to think about it too much because i hate being disappointed AGAIN but I am really really hoping this is my month!
> I wish the same for you too! OMG our babies would be the same birthday!! Keep me posted!
> And where are the rest of you ladies? Hausfrau? Lilosmom? Any update?
> Sending positive vibes your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!! Hope everything is going well for everyone. Im spending the morning catching up on all the threads and staying out of the blistering cold weather that has rolled in. Yuck!! Im hoping that the +10 they promised, is right around the corner!
> Id love some updates on everyone! Even Lilosmom.. If anyone can lure her out of the 1st tri threads ;)
> Currently I am 7 DPO. Ticker is wrong and I Oed one day early. The cramping that I was having is gone and I get little twinges a few times a day now. My nipples were itchy for the first few days but now they are just achy inside if that makes sense. Im super bloated and I hope thats not just from gaining some weight or something silly. I usually get AF blaoting a day before, but this is closer to my bellybutton. It looks like a little baby bump already, so Im hoping!! Im trying really hard not to work myself up and analyze every little thing. Its not really working out so much. Im hyper aware of my body lately and it kind of sucks. Ive been having some tummy issues too. Seems like there is alot more food that isnt agreeing with me. Doesnt make my tummy sore but I spend some long visits in the washroom and actually had to get up last night because of it. :(
> My last peice of randomness is the emotional basketcase that I have become. I cried all day yesterday for really no good reason. I thought that it might be a bit of depression creeping back in, but it wasnt the same hopeless panic feeling. I was just crying.. and not sure why. lol Again this morning after a text from my cousin that she had her baby girl last night. Wierd hey?? lol
> 
> Wating to here all about the rest of you!!Click to expand...

Good luck to you both! :)

I'm unsure about testing as this cycle was nuts lol. I'll probably test just for the hell of it next week :)


----------



## lilosmom

Hi ladies, still lurking around here (as well as 1st tri but not for much longer as 2nd tri is just around the corner for me) and so happy to hear everyone's progress this month. As usual, things sound promising, and I'm hoping more and more as time goes by that you all have your BFPs this month. Those Christmas babies will be so darn cute and a nice distraction from the craziness that can be the holiday season. I had my doctor's appointment today and briefly got to hear baby's heartbeat which has been a dream of mine for the last two months. I only got to hear for a quick second as doctor said baby kept trying to hide from him but at least there it was, beating away. It was some much needed reassurance for me as this time around I've been feeling a bit more worried. I think it's because I'm getting older but it could also be because I know so much more this time than I did the last time. 5 days to go and I hit the second trimester... crazy! Can't wait to see how everyone's testing goes over the next few weeks. I don't have another appointment for 6 weeks now so I'll be living through you all until then. Good luck!!!


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> Hi Medic,
> It's so good to read you here especially since I am going pretty much through the same thing as you! So i am 7dpo too, (one day after you) and just out of nowhere I had the worst stomach bug ever this past Sunday. At first I thought it was this salmonella thing going on in Ottawa but a visit to the doctors reassured me. Since sunday, I have been having tummy issues of all kind! So I am not sure if this heavy bloating, lower abdomen cramps are more linked to that or to possible and so much hoped for pregnancy! I am not eating well, feeling exhausted, and I am so emotional!
> And next to that, I am kind of a bitch to DH these days! I have been snapping on him out of nowhere for little things that usually don't annoy me but I can't seem to get over them!
> I don't have any other signs though, boobs are normal, and CM is creamy which is usual for me I guess.
> I am holding my breath still because I had what I think was implantation dip, when my temp went very low yesterday! I don't want to think about it too much because i hate being disappointed AGAIN but I am really really hoping this is my month!
> I wish the same for you too! OMG our babies would be the same birthday!! Keep me posted!
> And where are the rest of you ladies? Hausfrau? Lilosmom? Any update?
> Sending positive vibes your way!

Hi BabyLove! Things seem to come and go. Once I get excited about the cramping, it goes away. Ive waited for my BBs to get sore and they are but just around the armpit area and the nipples. Its like a deep tissue sore rather then a swollen pain. But again, that seems to be alot lighter then some of my previous cycles. I was up for hours with tummy cramps last night. I never get any kind of irritable bowel issues and to have it three nights in a row is so odd. Plus Im having to take some psyllium fiber to keep regular, again not normal for me. :( 
We headed to the big city today and I napped the two hours there, then the two hours back and now Im counting the minutes to bed time and its only 9! lol I had a beer with lunch (Naughty, I know) and I felt it so fast! Im a glass of wine a night kinda girl so one beer making me feel anything is odd. DH and I bought a whole truck load of HPTs... a total of 18. My POAS addiction is over the top. I have 20 IC ones too, which of course with the HPTs I bought today I couldnt resist testing.. after a whole water bottle full of water and a Timmies so dohh:) it was obviously :bfn:. I was dissapointed but I realize that its early and I drank too much to be realistic about it. I plan on giving my tests a work out the next few days. Other then that, I found that I have more CM, not tonnes like everyone says but def more then I usually get and its creamy :thumbup: Hope its a good sign. I have been battling a wicked sinus cold or allergies (which I dont have) or something today. Stuffy nose, sneezing, headache... the whole bit. It was terrible!!

I totally get what you mean about the bitch coming out. I took a few mean jabs at DH today and didnt mean to. Im not as weepy today but found that I was bouncing from tired to super happy to tired and back to happy. Emotional wreck.
Hope you being mean is a good sign! :winkwink: I hope your dip is also a good sign! I might try temping next month, but hope I dont need to. 
How awesome would it be if we could be bump buddies with the same due dates and baby birthdays!!! So exciting! 

Lilosmom- So glad your doing well. We need bump pictures!!


----------



## medic76097

Morning ladies!! 
I tested again this morning (still super early I know). I also did an OPK just for the hell of it. The OPK has no second line. Which is so odd for me since I always get even a faint line on them the whole way through my cycle. Yesterday's opk was the same thing. Not even a shadow. The HPT from last night was stark white, so much do that it made my printer paper look like it had a tan! Lol. The one from this morning however, had the lightest of light shadows on it where the second line should be. It's so faint that I won't call it anything but a shadow right now but there is def something there compared to the last one!!

(Had to update! Its 7pm and I have got some major creamy CM going on. Lots compared to what I normally get before AF. My BBs are KILLING me (thank goodness for new dry fit sports bras!). I took another HPT (I have such an addiction!) and compared to the other ones when they were all dry, I can see a shadow... darker then the last one but still not a :bfp: yet... ITS COMING THOUGH!!!!:happydance::happydance:)


----------



## Babylovedream

OMG Medic, I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! Make sure you post the BFP as soon as you get one! For some reason I think you are going to get one! Nothing to report on my end, boobs normal, creamy cm but nothing major, slight cramps in lower abdomen. Trying to stay away from tests, I just can't handle the disappointment this time! Anyway, good luck again and keep us posted! Positive thoughts your way


----------



## BabyHopes.

medic76097 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> I tested again this morning (still super early I know). I also did an OPK just for the hell of it. The OPK has no second line. Which is so odd for me since I always get even a faint line on them the whole way through my cycle. Yesterday's opk was the same thing. Not even a shadow. The HPT from last night was stark white, so much do that it made my printer paper look like it had a tan! Lol. The one from this morning however, had the lightest of light shadows on it where the second line should be. It's so faint that I won't call it anything but a shadow right now but there is def something there compared to the last one!!
> 
> (Had to update! Its 7pm and I have got some major creamy CM going on. Lots compared to what I normally get before AF. My BBs are KILLING me (thank goodness for new dry fit sports bras!). I took another HPT (I have such an addiction!) and compared to the other ones when they were all dry, I can see a shadow... darker then the last one but still not a :bfp: yet... ITS COMING THOUGH!!!!:happydance::happydance:)

Good luck! FX for you that this is your month!


----------



## medic76097

I have been testing and the line are getting pinker but still more shadows then anything. I'm only testing withICs so maybe that's the problem?? I'm starting to worry that they aren't getting dark dark!! I'm impatient too which doesn't help. I still have some good signs. Bloated belly, BBs are huge and very tender, tired, cranky... And now constipated. Which never happens. I'm three days from AF being due and I'm scared still. I want to get excited about a :bfp: but I won't until I have a solid line and missed AF. Ugh!! I'm too nervous to test with my FRER or CD digital yet. Not sure if it would pick anything up and I'm not ready to see a negative yet. I'm kinda likin the idea of a faint line on my tests so far. 
Where did everyone else go!?? I hope you all are doing great! Happy Monday!!


----------



## medic76097

Here it is!! Taken at noon today. OPK is getting super dark too. Looks like a March bean for us!! Will confirm with a FRER tonight to be safe but for now I'm doing my happy dance!!

https://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r517/medic76097/b4d890c5.jpg


----------



## lilosmom

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! That is such a fantastic picture! I'm so so so very happy for you!!! You just made my entire day!!! Can't wait to see your post of the positive FRER - CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> AHHHHHHHH!!!!!! That is such a fantastic picture! I'm so so so very happy for you!!! You just made my entire day!!! Can't wait to see your post of the positive FRER - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Looks pretty good hey? I'm still a bit skeptical but I'm hoping the FRER will ease my mind. I've been holding off on my digitals so I don't waste them. Lol. I'll wait till AF is late before taking those ones. Lol. The ICs I have been doing over the last few days were so faint that DH an I were twisting and turning them to see the shadow I thought was a line. Of course I couldnt wait till I got home from work tonight and snuck off to POAS between emergency calls and stuck it in my pocket. I peeked at it while transporting a patient back to the hospital and was soooo excited!!


----------



## medic76097

Apperantly the IC HPTs I was using are a tough crowd. lol 
Confirmed my :bfp: on a First Res. digital... It says YES!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Sorry if the picture is HUGE!~
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7772.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilosmom

Oh my God Hun, I'm so happy, excited, relieved, thrilled, etc. for you! What a fabulous Christmas you're going to have! Sending tons of hugs your way and wishing you a safe and healthy 9 months! I think I peed on those sticks until I was two weeks late just to watch the progression of the line darkening. It's a great feeling. I'm so happy for you and your man! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## newfiekat

medic76097 said:


> Apperantly the IC HPTs I was using are a tough crowd. lol
> Confirmed my :bfp: on a First Res. digital... It says YES!!!:happydance::cloud9:
> 
> Sorry if the picture is HUGE!~



Thats awesome! Congrats. I hope I get to see a possitive some day, the negatives are not that exciting lol


----------



## medic76097

I actually ran out and bought another box of FRERs. I was using IC ones and then went straight to the digital ones so I missed out on the nice lines on the FRER. I figured I would spend the 35$ (Crazy little town rip off prices!) and get to see my line. I am super happy now!

Thanks everyone!! Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## Babylovedream

OMG Medic, i just saw this! Congratulations hun! I am so thrilled for you!! And I am sending you tons of beautiful thoughts for the next nine months! Make sure you come back to check on us! I am 11DPO today and strip tests aren't showing anything at all! I am starting to feel desperate and sad! Will test again until AF which is supposed to come on April1st. Congratulations again baby mama!


----------



## medic76097

Thanks so much baby love!! DH and I are super excited!! I feel really good still and just enjoying the shock and awe of it all :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Ok so I don't want to get my hopes way up there but I swear I saw a faint line (pretty faint) on my strip test this morning. Actually did another test and faint line was there, I am not crazy!!! I just wanted to put it out there, I don't want to tell DH before all is confirmed. I have blood work tomorrow morning and I am going to buy a digital test today to make sure my eyes aren't playing with my brains! Could use happy and positive vibes! AF due on the 31st according to FF chart. Pray for me y'all!!:wacko:


----------



## medic76097

Yea!! Keep peeing!! I'm excited!! I need a bump buddy!!!
My lines were not even visible at 8 dpo. Then at 9 dpo (I think) it was so fair the we were trying different lighting and turning the test on and angle just to see a hint of line. More of a shadow. I thought it was evap! Then at noon that day I noticed a little bit darker line comapared to the morning ones. On my ICs it's still barely visible. Lol. 

What test are you using??


----------



## Babylovedream

I am using the strip test that i got online!! the cheap ones! i didn,t want to buy the expensive ones just yet!


----------



## lilosmom

Sending out positive thoughts and :dust: to you Babylove for that BFP!!! I'm pretty sure it was 9 or 10 dpo that I saw anything on my strips. Keep peeing and let us know how it turns out. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Babylovedream

So I am obsessed with peeing and the line is getting darker (trying not to drink so pee is not diluted). HOWEVER, and this is a big however, I have cramps (have had them on and off for two weeks now) and I just wiped light pink spotting! Really pink and not red at all, but My AF isn't due until saturday so I am hoping that this implantation spotting and not the crazy :witch: showing up early! They say implantation occurs between 7-12 dpo so Please please pray so that this is my month! So tired of BFNs. So so tired!


----------



## medic76097

I saw your post earlier and was literally running around the house yelling at DH "Wheres my pee sticks? Where ARE THEY??" I found the ones I wanted you to see. I was using ICs too and at 9 DPO was the first crazy faint line I got. I put the 9 DPO FMU with the one I took an hour ago so you can see the difference. The one on the top is so faint you can barely tell its there at all!!

The other one is of the last few days. The line is still not super dark like I would think but its def getting better. The line on the FRER is super dark today :thumbup:

FXed for you! Maybe the spotting your having is just a light period and wont affect a bean?? It does happen! Keep peeing! 
Post some pictures of your tests too!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7798.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7793.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babylovedream

Thank you! The spotting has stopped (I think, because when I wiped there was nothing there any more). I have a bad headache too (i never have headaches even with AF) so i will keep testing. Will post them sticks tomorrow. Today am just going to relax and try not to overthink this. Thanks for the morale. I hope I get to be your bump buddy


----------



## medic76097

Ill keep a lookout for your post! I am having a hard time not stressing too. I keep reminding myself that if you think positive then things will work for you. If you think negativly then its sort of like poision in your body :) Think happy baby thoughts!!
Do your test strips look at all like the ones I posted?


----------



## Babylovedream

Hey Medic, 
So here is my latest and I am pretty sure I am not imagining this line. I took a couple pictures and i hope the camera on my iPhone didn't mess up what I saw. Squint on please and tell me I am not crazy!!! Thanks for the support! Am going to buy a FRER tonight and will test first thing tomorrow am. If I am brave enough I will wait until tomorrow evening. But I don't think I can wait that long. Did you have any twinges in lower belly? Cramps come and go and spotting is almost gone (some light pink with creamy CM --sorry tmi but it is only when I go looking for it!) Thanks again!
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4









photo-3.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 6









photo-4.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 3









photo-5.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Hey Medic,
> So here is my latest and I am pretty sure I am not imagining this line. I took a couple pictures and i hope the camera on my iPhone didn't mess up what I saw. Squint on please and tell me I am not crazy!!! Thanks for the support! Am going to buy a FRER tonight and will test first thing tomorrow am. If I am brave enough I will wait until tomorrow evening. But I don't think I can wait that long. Did you have any twinges in lower belly? Cramps come and go and spotting is almost gone (some light pink with creamy CM --sorry tmi but it is only when I go looking for it!) Thanks again!

I see two lines! :)


Also, congrats medic! :)


----------



## medic76097

Babylovedream said:


> Hey Medic,
> So here is my latest and I am pretty sure I am not imagining this line. I took a couple pictures and i hope the camera on my iPhone didn't mess up what I saw. Squint on please and tell me I am not crazy!!! Thanks for the support! Am going to buy a FRER tonight and will test first thing tomorrow am. If I am brave enough I will wait until tomorrow evening. But I don't think I can wait that long. Did you have any twinges in lower belly? Cramps come and go and spotting is almost gone (some light pink with creamy CM --sorry tmi but it is only when I go looking for it!) Thanks again!

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
Thats EXACTLY how my lines started!!! Go get a FRER and :test::test::test::test:

:happydance::happydance: If the IC is picking up that much then the FRER will give you a good strong line.... 
IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!:dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:
I think you have a Christmas baby coming !! :xmas12:


----------



## Babylovedream

So I am definitely not crazy!! Thank you thank you 
I kinda feel I want to see darker lines even though they say that ''A line is a line'', I am so nervous. Wonder if a digi. test would pick that up!! 




Hausfrau said:


> I see two lines! :)
> Also, congrats medic! :)


----------



## medic76097

My dogs are freaking out at the door to go for a walk.. Im bringing my phone to make sure I dont miss a thing!! lol


----------



## Babylovedream

Medic, may the gods hear you hun! I am holding my breath!! I am waiting for DH to get home and then I will go to shoppers drug mart!! Will buy enough for tonight and tomorrow am. 
Good news is tomorrow am so busy (federal budget--yes I live in Ottawa) so that will keep my mind off for a while !! 
Will post pictures asap! I want a sticky bean so bad!! 



medic76097 said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> Thats EXACTLY how my lines started!!! Go get a FRER and :test::test::test::test:
> :happydance::happydance: If the IC is picking up that much then the FRER will give you a good strong line....
> IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!:dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:
> I think you have a Christmas baby coming !! :xmas12:


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> So I am definitely not crazy!! Thank you thank you
> I kinda feel I want to see darker lines even though they say that ''A line is a line'', I am so nervous. Wonder if a digi. test would pick that up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> I see two lines! :)
> Also, congrats medic! :)Click to expand...

Not crazy! I even enlarged your pics before I commented just to be sure! :)

I think digital tests are the least sensitive, but I would think they should work by now? :) Take one and post pics!!


----------



## Babylovedream

Thanks Hausfrau !! I also meant to ask you how are things with you!


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Thanks Hausfrau !! I also meant to ask you how are things with you!

I'm good thanks! :) Just waiting for to see where I am in my cycle still lol. I'm going to POAS this week and if it's negative I'll wait for AF :wacko:


----------



## Hausfrau

Medic are you still lurking?? Lol :)

How are you feeling??


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream, did you use anything this cycle? (preseed etc?) I can't remember if I asked! Lol 

Medic, you used preseed this time right?


----------



## Babylovedream

I had purchased preseed but I kinda forgot to use it!!!! I didn't think it was gonna work this time because I miscalculated my cycle and got a positive opk and then a negative and a positive again!!! So weird! Anyway, off to poas! Just bought a Frer so let's see what this is about!


----------



## medic76097

Hausfrau said:


> Medic are you still lurking?? Lol :)
> 
> How are you feeling??

:haha:Not lurking, left my computer open and on while I was outside with the dogs. Im feeling pretty good, almost too good I think. Im slowly getting used to the idea that I wont have to pee on anything for a while and Im still trying to not get too excited and start buying things (Although, I did get M and L sized Thyme maternity jeans and shorts from a lady I know aroud town... lol Im a little prepared, plus it was a steal at 20 pair of mostly new tags on pants for 100$). 



Hausfrau said:


> Babylovedream, did you use anything this cycle? (preseed etc?) I can't remember if I asked! Lol
> 
> Medic, you used preseed this time right?

Yes ma'am we did. And honestly we tried to follow the SMEP thing but only :sex: the day before O, the day of my +OPK and the night after. Thats it. I DID get a ridiculously strong positive OPK this cycle tho. Literllay was glowing in the dark :thumbup: So I think thats why we got our :bfp: this month.



Babylovedream said:


> Hey Medic,
> So here is my latest and I am pretty sure I am not imagining this line. I took a couple pictures and i hope the camera on my iPhone didn't mess up what I saw. Squint on please and tell me I am not crazy!!! Thanks for the support! Am going to buy a FRER tonight and will test first thing tomorrow am. If I am brave enough I will wait until tomorrow evening. But I don't think I can wait that long. Did you have any twinges in lower belly? Cramps come and go and spotting is almost gone (some light pink with creamy CM --sorry tmi but it is only when I go looking for it!) Thanks again!

:wohoo:Im so excited for you... I was wiggling my bum dancing in my chair while I was looking at your pictures!! :haha:
For me, I found that my ICs were actually less sensitive then the FRERs or Digitals. The ICs (I have read) are notorious for not showing great progression lines and the light line I got on my IC for two days made me hold off from using my digital, but as soon as I did it came back with a giant YES!! The ICs are still pretty faint. I am still blush:) using my OPKs cause I like the lines :haha: But those are really really dark. I have seen better progression on those then I did my ICs. 

Im going to bug you till you use a FRER or Digital!! :test::test::test:

Then I can do more of my :happydance::happydance:
As for the cramoing and stuff- I still get them on and off. It really does feel just like AF but in waves, not constant like usual. I didnt have spotting, but I did have tan or yellow tinged CM about 6DPO I think. It was so slight that I could only tell when it was on toilet paper. I dont have load of CM. I have more then I normally do before AF but its only when I was checking my cervix before my :bfp: . The cramps got stronger yesterday and esp last night, which is kinda ironic cause thats exactly how its been before AF before. I keep thinking that Ill wipe and see blood. There are times when I have to give my self a second to prepare how Ill react if I do see blood, and when theres nothing Im like "Oh, yes.. I wont see that for a while!!"
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Babylovedream

So I couldn't wait and went to Shoppers to buy a real pg :test: and I am happy to report and confirm that I got my :bfp:!!!! :cloud9: I am still in shock, DH too.
Spotting has completely stopped, I know this because I use Qtips to check downthere! Cramps are still on and off, and I have a headache but nothing big! Bloating too has been there since day one but I never took it seriously because I have stomach problems so I thought it was related to that! 

I am also having panick moments where I am afraid I am going to lose this one too! :angel:Arggggghhhhhh! But I am happy, and relieved and I feel this one will stick! Thank you all for being there! :hugs: :flower:

Here are the pictures as promised!
 



Attached Files:







Positive 1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4









Positive 2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Medic are you still lurking?? Lol :)
> 
> How are you feeling??
> 
> :haha:Not lurking, left my computer open and on while I was outside with the dogs. Im feeling pretty good, almost too good I think. Im slowly getting used to the idea that I wont have to pee on anything for a while and Im still trying to not get too excited and start buying things (Although, I did get M and L sized Thyme maternity jeans and shorts from a lady I know aroud town... lol Im a little prepared, plus it was a steal at 20 pair of mostly new tags on pants for 100$).
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> Babylovedream, did you use anything this cycle? (preseed etc?) I can't remember if I asked! Lol
> 
> Medic, you used preseed this time right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ma'am we did. And honestly we tried to follow the SMEP thing but only :sex: the day before O, the day of my +OPK and the night after. Thats it. I DID get a ridiculously strong positive OPK this cycle tho. Literllay was glowing in the dark :thumbup: So I think thats why we got our :bfp: this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Babylovedream said:
> 
> 
> Hey Medic,
> So here is my latest and I am pretty sure I am not imagining this line. I took a couple pictures and i hope the camera on my iPhone didn't mess up what I saw. Squint on please and tell me I am not crazy!!! Thanks for the support! Am going to buy a FRER tonight and will test first thing tomorrow am. If I am brave enough I will wait until tomorrow evening. But I don't think I can wait that long. Did you have any twinges in lower belly? Cramps come and go and spotting is almost gone (some light pink with creamy CM --sorry tmi but it is only when I go looking for it!) Thanks again!Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo:Im so excited for you... I was wiggling my bum dancing in my chair while I was looking at your pictures!! :haha:
> For me, I found that my ICs were actually less sensitive then the FRERs or Digitals. The ICs (I have read) are notorious for not showing great progression lines and the light line I got on my IC for two days made me hold off from using my digital, but as soon as I did it came back with a giant YES!! The ICs are still pretty faint. I am still blush:) using my OPKs cause I like the lines :haha: But those are really really dark. I have seen better progression on those then I did my ICs.
> 
> Im going to bug you till you use a FRER or Digital!! :test::test::test:
> 
> Then I can do more of my :happydance::happydance:
> As for the cramoing and stuff- I still get them on and off. It really does feel just like AF but in waves, not constant like usual. I didnt have spotting, but I did have tan or yellow tinged CM about 6DPO I think. It was so slight that I could only tell when it was on toilet paper. I dont have load of CM. I have more then I normally do before AF but its only when I was checking my cervix before my :bfp: . The cramps got stronger yesterday and esp last night, which is kinda ironic cause thats exactly how its been before AF before. I keep thinking that Ill wipe and see blood. There are times when I have to give my self a second to prepare how Ill react if I do see blood, and when theres nothing Im like "Oh, yes.. I wont see that for a while!!"
> :cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

Good deal on the maternity clothes! :) 

I had a reallllllly dark opk last month and nothing :wacko: This month I have no idea what is going on...hope I can join you guys in April! :)


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> So I couldn't wait and went to Shoppers to buy a real pg :test: and I am happy to report and confirm that I got my :bfp:!!!! :cloud9: I am still in shock, DH too.
> Spotting has completely stopped, I know this because I use Qtips to check downthere! Cramps are still on and off, and I have a headache but nothing big! Bloating too has been there since day one but I never took it seriously because I have stomach problems so I thought it was related to that!
> 
> I am also having panick moments where I am afraid I am going to lose this one too! :angel:Arggggghhhhhh! But I am happy, and relieved and I feel this one will stick! Thank you all for being there! :hugs: :flower:
> 
> Here are the pictures as promised!

Yay! Congratulations!! :)


----------



## medic76097

Yes!!!


----------



## Hausfrau

Medic when are you due??


----------



## lilosmom

Yeah! You two made my day! I was having such a terrible one so far and thought, hey, lets check on my fellow Canucks to see how they're fairing and look what I would have missed out on.... TWO PREGGERS and who knows how many more lurking out there!!! I'm so happy for you guys, have tears just thinking how exciting it is getting that illusive BFP. More than anything I wish you both an uneventful pregnancy with all that glow that goes along with it. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## medic76097

Hausfrau said:


> Medic when are you due??

By LMP December 8th 2012 :thumbup:

Babylove: Im SOOOO glad to see those tests!! I KNEW it!! Yeah!! I got the email notification that you posted something and I opened the email to read it while I was standing waiting for my patient to go in for a test.. I was trying to be sneaky about reading the email but as soon as I saw it I started to make a squeeling noise....lol My pt asked me if everything was okay!! :dohh:

We can be bump buddies!! Please try to be confident and enjoy this without worring about the 'what ifs' 

Have you figured out your due date??


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> Yeah! You two made my day! I was having such a terrible one so far and thought, hey, lets check on my fellow Canucks to see how they're fairing and look what I would have missed out on.... TWO PREGGERS and who knows how many more lurking out there!!! I'm so happy for you guys, have tears just thinking how exciting it is getting that illusive BFP. More than anything I wish you both an uneventful pregnancy with all that glow that goes along with it. CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Hope things are okay your way! hugs!!


----------



## lilosmom

medic76097 said:


> lilosmom said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! You two made my day! I was having such a terrible one so far and thought, hey, lets check on my fellow Canucks to see how they're fairing and look what I would have missed out on.... TWO PREGGERS and who knows how many more lurking out there!!! I'm so happy for you guys, have tears just thinking how exciting it is getting that illusive BFP. More than anything I wish you both an uneventful pregnancy with all that glow that goes along with it. CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Hope things are okay your way! hugs!!Click to expand...

Thanks. Had a super hectic day. I child mind part time a 10 month old and am dealing with a potty training/teething 2 and a half year old who refused to have a nap today. I just want to have a clean house for once and get a good sleep in... not to scare you fresh mommies but this is seriously the hardest "job" I've ever had. Sometimes I wonder if I'm cut out for 2 but then I remember how much I want this little bean and how good my LO is most of the time. (It helps that she's been in bed for almost 2 hours now and I've had some downtime finally) Tomorrow will be better. Just getting your news was enough to make me smile. Thanks for sharing your news, I wish you nothing but the best and can't wait to hear about how your pregnancy progresses.


----------



## medic76097

lilosmom said:


> Thanks. Had a super hectic day. I child mind part time a 10 month old and am dealing with a potty training/teething 2 and a half year old who refused to have a nap today. I just want to have a clean house for once and get a good sleep in... not to scare you fresh mommies but this is seriously the hardest "job" I've ever had. Sometimes I wonder if I'm cut out for 2 but then I remember how much I want this little bean and how good my LO is most of the time. (It helps that she's been in bed for almost 2 hours now and I've had some downtime finally) Tomorrow will be better. Just getting your news was enough to make me smile. Thanks for sharing your news, I wish you nothing but the best and can't wait to hear about how your pregnancy progresses.

Well, I hope that you have a better day tomorrow. Im glad you keep popping in here, It makes me happy to see your fruit baby ticker getting farther along!!


----------



## Babylovedream

This whole :bfp:is so nerve racking too! I woke up this am and had to test again just to make sure it's still there!!! I am now at lab, my doctor had gave me a blood work form last week just in case so I am going to do a blood :test: and make sure it's all true!! I know, I am so restless!!! 
Other than that nothing much to report! Medic wanna start a different thread or stay here for a while?


----------



## medic76097

I'm still POAS! I have one drying right now actually. And still doing the opks just for the pretty lines. Lol. I go for my apt on wends. My doctor left his practice here so I had to find another one. One that I can trust to not gossip as I work in the hospital with all the nurses and don't want everyone to know yet. I know there's def something going on inside me by the hormonal outbursts I've had. From crying to shaking angry in less then a minute sometimes. Lol. Let us know what your numbers are!!


----------



## jshislandgirl

Hi Girls! It's been a awhile but I just had to come see how everyone was doing. So excited to see two positives!!! Congrats girls and keep us updated! I have a little updating of my own to do. I got a BFP!!! I'm CD 29 but have gotten 5, yes I peed on 5, positives! Both IC and Clear Blue. My due date is December 6, 2012, so Medic we aren't far apart at all! So excited, but I'll be honest I fret over ever cramp thinking it's a repeat of the miscarriage I had last fall. I will keep you updated and I look forward to hearing from you all!!


----------



## Dee_H

Wow..congrats to all 3 of you!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:. Wish I could say the same:cry:. However I am 4 days late but getting BFNs. I feel a bit crampy this afternoon so I think AF is on her way! Hope you all have a fab 9 months! Congrats again!!


----------



## newfiekat

jshislandgirl said:


> Hi Girls! It's been a awhile but I just had to come see how everyone was doing. So excited to see two positives!!! Congrats girls and keep us updated! I have a little updating of my own to do. I got a BFP!!! I'm CD 29 but have gotten 5, yes I peed on 5, positives! Both IC and Clear Blue. My due date is December 6, 2012, so Medic we aren't far apart at all! So excited, but I'll be honest I fret over ever cramp thinking it's a repeat of the miscarriage I had last fall. I will keep you updated and I look forward to hearing from you all!!

CONGRATS! Thats awesome news!


----------



## lilosmom

jshislandgirl said:


> Hi Girls! It's been a awhile but I just had to come see how everyone was doing. So excited to see two positives!!! Congrats girls and keep us updated! I have a little updating of my own to do. I got a BFP!!! I'm CD 29 but have gotten 5, yes I peed on 5, positives! Both IC and Clear Blue. My due date is December 6, 2012, so Medic we aren't far apart at all! So excited, but I'll be honest I fret over ever cramp thinking it's a repeat of the miscarriage I had last fall. I will keep you updated and I look forward to hearing from you all!!

CONGRATULATIONS! It's so true that they say "things happen in threes"! How very exciting for you and so glad you shared the news with us. I'm hoping for a smooth pregnancy for you and can't wait to hear how things progress. I'm pretty sure I peed on those darn tests for two weeks after I got my first initial positive... it's so reassuring to see a progression to darker lines. All the best to you in these next few weeks!


----------



## medic76097

jshislandgirl said:


> Hi Girls! It's been a awhile but I just had to come see how everyone was doing. So excited to see two positives!!! Congrats girls and keep us updated! I have a little updating of my own to do. I got a BFP!!! I'm CD 29 but have gotten 5, yes I peed on 5, positives! Both IC and Clear Blue. My due date is December 6, 2012, so Medic we aren't far apart at all! So excited, but I'll be honest I fret over ever cramp thinking it's a repeat of the miscarriage I had last fall. I will keep you updated and I look forward to hearing from you all!!

CONGRATS!! Look for the new thread in the first trimester!!


----------



## Babylovedream

Hello ladies! 
Just wanted to check in and see how everybody is doing? Hausfrau? Newfiekat? Things are ok with me, I keep POAS (four days after BFP) because I am still in shock and in disbelief. But things are good. i hope you are all good too. Lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Hausfrau

Babylovedream said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just wanted to check in and see how everybody is doing? Hausfrau? Newfiekat? Things are ok with me, I keep POAS (four days after BFP) because I am still in shock and in disbelief. But things are good. i hope you are all good too. Lots of baby dust your way!


Thanks! :)

Have you figured out your due date yet?? :)


----------



## Babylovedream

yes, decembre 7!!


----------



## newfiekat

Babylovedream said:


> Hello ladies!
> Just wanted to check in and see how everybody is doing? Hausfrau? Newfiekat? Things are ok with me, I keep POAS (four days after BFP) because I am still in shock and in disbelief. But things are good. i hope you are all good too. Lots of baby dust your way!

Hi. Things are ok. Af just showed up so im starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow at 100 mg. My prog level last month on cd21 was 32.1 so i did ovulate, we just missed some important bd i guess. So looks like ill be bd my way through Easter lol. Woohoo :) i hope i get my bfp this month :)


----------



## Babylovedream

Hang in there!! and enjoy the BD!!! At least now we know you did ovulate so may be April is your month!!! sending positive vibes your way! And lots of baby :dust: !!!



newfiekat said:


> Hi. Things are ok. Af just showed up so im starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow at 100 mg. My prog level last month on cd21 was 32.1 so i did ovulate, we just missed some important bd i guess. So looks like ill be bd my way through Easter lol. Woohoo :) i hope i get my bfp this month :)


----------



## newfiekat

Babylovedream said:


> Hang in there!! and enjoy the BD!!! At least now we know you did ovulate so may be April is your month!!! sending positive vibes your way! And lots of baby :dust: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Things are ok. Af just showed up so im starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow at 100 mg. My prog level last month on cd21 was 32.1 so i did ovulate, we just missed some important bd i guess. So looks like ill be bd my way through Easter lol. Woohoo :) i hope i get my bfp this month :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) Its nice having support :hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

So AF got me this weekend. I am confused as to why my cycles are getting longer?!? I have gone from 28 days to 32 days??? THis has happened the last 2 cycles. I know I said I wasn't going to do any crazy stuff ttc...but I am pretty sure I am going to get an ovulation kit this month. DH has been so great. He was sad when AF came too..I think it was hard for him to see me so disappointed. I told him I was disappointed that there is no baby this month and that I am not at all disappointed in his "performance"!!lol. He said we will have a BFP this month!! I hope he is right...I so want to join all you ladies on here!!:hugs:


----------



## Babylovedream

Hi Dee_H, 
That is exactly what happened to me!! I went from a normal 28CD to a 35CD cycle! I thought it was because of previous MC but for two or three months I almost went crazy!! Last two cycles, I used an OPK. Started testing on CD 10 and on. Bought one of those OPK packs that have many tests in them! A little pricey but worth the price for sure. And last month, DH was pretty sure we got it right ! And he was right! So go get them OPKs and start BD as soon as the :witch: has cleared the way! Good luck! 




Dee_H said:


> So AF got me this weekend. I am confused as to why my cycles are getting longer?!? I have gone from 28 days to 32 days??? THis has happened the last 2 cycles. I know I said I wasn't going to do any crazy stuff ttc...but I am pretty sure I am going to get an ovulation kit this month. DH has been so great. He was sad when AF came too..I think it was hard for him to see me so disappointed. I told him I was disappointed that there is no baby this month and that I am not at all disappointed in his "performance"!!lol. He said we will have a BFP this month!! I hope he is right...I so want to join all you ladies on here!!:hugs:


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies!! Sorry i haven't been keeping up with this tread or even online at all for that matter. We have a pretty ill puppy that we have been dealing with so fingers crossed he comes home tonight and I can relax a bit and catch up here. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## medic76097

Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!


----------



## newfiekat

medic76097 said:


> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!

Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :


----------



## Hausfrau

newfiekat said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...

I'm on cd 42 :(

How have you found clomid thus far? Like sides effects etc. I'm worried about my erractic cycles and if my Doc decides I should try it I'd like to be prepared :)


----------



## medic76097

newfiekat said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...

I dont know much about Clomid, but I hope that it works for you! Easter weekend was great. Got my gardens all cleaned up and some of the yard done. Nice and sunny way up in Northern Alberta this weekend so I figured I eould enjoy it! Are you temping or using OPKs??



Hausfrau said:


> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd 42 :(
> 
> How have you found clomid thus far? Like sides effects etc. I'm worried about my erractic cycles and if my Doc decides I should try it I'd like to be prepared :)Click to expand...

Wow!! 42?? Are your cycles usually that long?? There are some pretty good medical websites that might help you out on your road to understanding different side effects and such.. I think you can find most of them by using google. Knowledge is power! Good luck!:hugs:


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about Clomid, but I hope that it works for you! Easter weekend was great. Got my gardens all cleaned up and some of the yard done. Nice and sunny way up in Northern Alberta this weekend so I figured I eould enjoy it! Are you temping or using OPKs??
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd 42 :(
> 
> How have you found clomid thus far? Like sides effects etc. I'm worried about my erractic cycles and if my Doc decides I should try it I'd like to be prepared :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! 42?? Are your cycles usually that long?? There are some pretty good medical websites that might help you out on your road to understanding different side effects and such.. I think you can find most of them by using google. Knowledge is power! Good luck!:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I know, I just like heaing others experiences too :)

My cycles are crazy, I can have one lasting 33, 34, 45 or 60 days - and everything in between! :wacko:


----------



## medic76097

Hausfrau said:


> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about Clomid, but I hope that it works for you! Easter weekend was great. Got my gardens all cleaned up and some of the yard done. Nice and sunny way up in Northern Alberta this weekend so I figured I eould enjoy it! Are you temping or using OPKs??
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd 42 :(
> 
> How have you found clomid thus far? Like sides effects etc. I'm worried about my erractic cycles and if my Doc decides I should try it I'd like to be prepared :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! 42?? Are your cycles usually that long?? There are some pretty good medical websites that might help you out on your road to understanding different side effects and such.. I think you can find most of them by using google. Knowledge is power! Good luck!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I just like heaing others experiences too :)
> 
> My cycles are crazy, I can have one lasting 33, 34, 45 or 60 days - and everything in between! :wacko:Click to expand...

How is everything going?? Do you have a time to see your doc yet?? Let me know how things go if you do!!


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know much about Clomid, but I hope that it works for you! Easter weekend was great. Got my gardens all cleaned up and some of the yard done. Nice and sunny way up in Northern Alberta this weekend so I figured I eould enjoy it! Are you temping or using OPKs??
> 
> 
> 
> Hausfrau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic76097 said:
> 
> 
> Wondering how everyone is doing!!!???!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi im on cd 10 and i havent have any cramping this cycle of clomid. So not sure if its working or not. I hope you all are enjoying the Easter weekend :Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on cd 42 :(
> 
> How have you found clomid thus far? Like sides effects etc. I'm worried about my erractic cycles and if my Doc decides I should try it I'd like to be prepared :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! 42?? Are your cycles usually that long?? There are some pretty good medical websites that might help you out on your road to understanding different side effects and such.. I think you can find most of them by using google. Knowledge is power! Good luck!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know, I just like heaing others experiences too :)
> 
> My cycles are crazy, I can have one lasting 33, 34, 45 or 60 days - and everything in between! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> How is everything going?? Do you have a time to see your doc yet?? Let me know how things go if you do!!Click to expand...

I'm good - taking it easy this cycle as I'm going to Europe soon and want to be able to enjoy it! :) I see my Doc on Monday and am soooo nervous! How are you? Have you had your first appointments yet or is it too early??


----------



## newfiekat

Hi everyone, im on CD15 and I still have no cramping of anything. Its the oddest thing. But ive read that some people have no symptoms and still get pregnant on clomid. So well see. I dont temp or anything, maybe next month on Clomid ill have to try something different if this cycle doesnt work.

Easter weekend was nice, we went out of town for some shopping and some hockey :) The snow is pretty much gone here, but then it started snowing again today...UGHH. I cant wait to get out in my garden but have to wait for the ground to thaw first lol. Im not great at gardening but I love flowers. 

I hope everyone is doing good! Its friday woot woot!


----------



## Hausfrau

newfiekat said:


> Hi everyone, im on CD15 and I still have no cramping of anything. Its the oddest thing. But ive read that some people have no symptoms and still get pregnant on clomid. So well see. I dont temp or anything, maybe next month on Clomid ill have to try something different if this cycle doesnt work.
> 
> Easter weekend was nice, we went out of town for some shopping and some hockey :) The snow is pretty much gone here, but then it started snowing again today...UGHH. I cant wait to get out in my garden but have to wait for the ground to thaw first lol. Im not great at gardening but I love flowers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good! Its friday woot woot!

It's friday - friday the 13th! Dun dun dunnnn lol :)

No snow here either! Calgary got snow, but it's raining here! :)

I really hope clomid works out for you this cycle! :) When would you start testing?


----------



## medic76097

Just started snowing in Slave lake! Yuck!!


----------



## Hausfrau

medic76097 said:


> Just started snowing in Slave lake! Yuck!!


They said we'll have snow overnight and into the morning. :wacko:


----------



## Babylovedream

You ladies should move East! sunny and 15C in Ottawa!!! just sayin' ! :shrug:


----------



## Hausfrau

Hehe

I'm originally from out East and am jealous of your weather! :)


----------



## Dee_H

Gorgeous day here in NS!! Sunny and 17 degrees! Had lots of EWCM last night and some cramping so dragged hubby into the bedroom!! He works for the next 2 nights ...hoping we can get at least one more romp in before the weekend is over!! How is everyone doing??


----------



## Babylovedream

Hey Dee, 
That sounds like a good plan ...have fun BDing! Sending you lots of baby :dust: keep us posted! things are ok with me, tired and a little nervous for my bean, but doctors not too alarmed! i like to come back on the forum here and check on the girls, i hope every body is ok. 




Dee_H said:


> Gorgeous day here in NS!! Sunny and 17 degrees! Had lots of EWCM last night and some cramping so dragged hubby into the bedroom!! He works for the next 2 nights ...hoping we can get at least one more romp in before the weekend is over!! How is everyone doing??


----------



## newfiekat

Hausfrau said:


> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, im on CD15 and I still have no cramping of anything. Its the oddest thing. But ive read that some people have no symptoms and still get pregnant on clomid. So well see. I dont temp or anything, maybe next month on Clomid ill have to try something different if this cycle doesnt work.
> 
> Easter weekend was nice, we went out of town for some shopping and some hockey :) The snow is pretty much gone here, but then it started snowing again today...UGHH. I cant wait to get out in my garden but have to wait for the ground to thaw first lol. Im not great at gardening but I love flowers.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing good! Its friday woot woot!
> 
> It's friday - friday the 13th! Dun dun dunnnn lol :)
> 
> No snow here either! Calgary got snow, but it's raining here! :)
> 
> I really hope clomid works out for you this cycle! :) When would you start testing?Click to expand...


I hope it works this cycle too. I havent felt anything at all this cycle so I think ill wait until late to test. Im only CD 18 now so im sure its way early. Have a good day! Its sunny and 14 degrees here :)


----------



## Dee_H

Hey girls....how is everyone doing today. Had a fab trip to PEI to visit my brother,SIL and brand new nephew!! His name is Bayne Issac and was born on April 15. He is adorable and gave me extreme baby fever!! I am about 10dpo and took a test from Dollarama...a BFN:growlmad:...I know it is a little early but was hoping!! Not feeling very confident about this month..Damn shift work!!:nope:


----------



## newfiekat

Dee_H said:


> Hey girls....how is everyone doing today. Had a fab trip to PEI to visit my brother,SIL and brand new nephew!! His name is Bayne Issac and was born on April 15. He is adorable and gave me extreme baby fever!! I am about 10dpo and took a test from Dollarama...a BFN:growlmad:...I know it is a little early but was hoping!! Not feeling very confident about this month..Damn shift work!!:nope:

I know how you feel with the shift work, it seems my DH and I schedule just do not jive :( and when he wants to :sex: im too tired...ughhhhhh

I went to Dollarama and loaded up on tests lol. I hope they work lol.


----------



## medic76097

Both the dollerama OPK and HPTs worked for me. They are the ones that the doc offices use. Good luck


----------



## Dee_H

medic76097 said:


> Both the dollerama OPK and HPTs worked for me. They are the ones that the doc offices use. Good luck

Dollarama has OPKs????? I have never seen them there!! Gotta check this out.


----------



## Philomena

medic76097 said:


> Both the dollerama OPK and HPTs worked for me. They are the ones that the doc offices use. Good luck

Hi Medic!
I haven't been on here for awhile, and then thought I'd just take a look- Congrats on the BFP!
How are you feeling? I am preggers, too, now! Been having ms and really tired, but it's starting to get better now.... 

Loads of BabyDust to all who want it!!! 

phil.


----------



## lilosmom

Congratulations Philomena! Wishing you a healthy and happy wait for baby to arrive.

Good luck to the rest of the ladies still in the trying stage. It can take time but it's well worth the wait... :hugs:


----------



## medic76097

Congrats!! Thats so exciting!!
Im feeling much better now that Im almost 12 weeks. :)


----------

